# Jumpfesta 2014 [posible spoilers]



## ziemiak11 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thread to put info about Jumpfesta 2014. 





takL said:


> Ok, im late.
> here I gather  credible information together
> Mainly from  the blog of a Naruto fan (in red)  and
> from  the twitter of a kish fanatic (in Green). Both are not new to jp Naruto fans on the net.
> ...


[sp]So far I've only found info about new game and.... mecha Naruto. 


Isn't that cute, but it's WROOOOOOONG

Have you found any info about manga?

Some pictures

*Spoiler*: __ 



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bb-0NTMCQAELP3p.jpg




*Spoiler*: __ 



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bb-2-isCYAAf1Sy.jpg:large




*Spoiler*: __ 



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bb-2gnTCIAEsPqV.jpg:large




*Spoiler*: __ 



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bb-oD8hCcAE610z.jpg




*Spoiler*: __ 



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bb99RbICUAA9Ggb.jpg:large



edit 1


takL said:


> yeah but
> report has it kish stated the manga would end within next year at jumpfesta today. shame to think that it wont last so long when maddy is out of the world hysterical .
> also according to them kish said he doesnt know how to defeat maddy himself yet as he made him too ridiculously strong. he has to think about it with his editor. maybe a joke.


edit 2


takL said:


> from twitter etc.
> 
> however now i saw more elaborated reports.
> 
> appearently kishs words about ending the manga next year were like '[HIGHLIGHT]im not sure if there will be a naruto stage in jump festa next year[/HIGHLIGHT]".


edit 3


takL said:


> that part does agree with elaborated reports on blogs.
> "I made Madara too strong...but he has to get defeated or the story would get stuck that I think they(naruto's side)ll win but havent decided how"


[/sp]


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 21, 2013)

A challenger appears.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

is that  a grean glowing sharingan? 

















give me


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2013)

I guess it's fun

"Naruto beam"


----------



## Kiss (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

i just love how mecha naruto's voice is so unfitting 

also, will there be a mecha sasuke as he fuses with mech naruto form the gayzord?


----------



## Abz (Dec 21, 2013)

holy fucking shit..............

GIVE ME THAT!!!


----------



## Weapon (Dec 21, 2013)

Those new chibi figures they released look so cool! I want to get them all, the Sasuke, Hashi and Oro one


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 21, 2013)

I wonder if it's true that Kishimoto said that Yamato is dead and he won't come back.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 21, 2013)

sexy kakashi figure
man when is his filler cuming out?


----------



## Abz (Dec 21, 2013)

babaGAReeb said:


> sexy kakashi figure
> man when is his filler cuming out?



February the 6th i believe...


----------



## ch1p (Dec 21, 2013)

Abz said:


> holy fucking shit..............
> 
> GIVE ME THAT!!!



Oh fuck yes.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 21, 2013)

Are these ping pong balls? I want them if so. I used to draw shit on mine for exacly this purpose.


aw fuck yes, *FUCK YES*, *FUCK YES*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

There are rumors on 2ch that he said Yamato is dead but I don't know how true that is.

I don't know if Kishi talked today or he is going to tomorrow.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Dec 21, 2013)

Abz said:


> holy fucking shit..............
> 
> GIVE ME THAT!!!



Indeed, my reaction.  The best piece of merchandising to come out from Naruto franchise. pek


----------



## SaiST (Dec 21, 2013)

That Kakashi sculpt is pretty boss.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 21, 2013)

GIMME! ​


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> There are rumors on 2ch that he said Yamato is dead but I don't know how true that is.
> 
> I don't know if Kishi talked today or he is going to tomorrow.



no.... not yamato


----------



## Trebla Sless enitsraw (Dec 21, 2013)

called this shit 5 years ago, lets go sauske!!


----------



## gershwin (Dec 21, 2013)

do they realy gonna make some short movie about this or what


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

Itachi and kakashi's names are on the poseter as well.....


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 21, 2013)

I was hoping they'd put a relevant character in storm not some random mech


----------



## ch1p (Dec 21, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> GIMME! ​





Trebla Sless enitsraw said:


> called this shit 5 years ago, lets go sauske!!





I agree on both, but I would thread this one with caution. Seems more like a Naruto SD thing, which would ust be a parody then.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

yeah but
report has it kish stated the manga would end within next year at jumpfesta today. shame to think that it wont last so long when maddy is out of the world hysterical .
also according to them kish said kish doesnt know how to defeat maddy himself yet as he made him ridiculously strong. he has to think about it with his editor. maybe a joke.


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 21, 2013)

Sasuke has the true greatness of the Uchiha I see


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

Sasuke awakens the uzumakigan


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> yeah but
> report has it kish stated the manga would end within next year at jumpfesta today. shame to think that it wont last so long when maddy is out of the world hysterical .
> also according to them kish said kish doesnt know how to defeat maddy himself yet as he made him ridiculously strong. he has to think about it with his editor. maybe a joke.



lolol. madara's so powerful even the writer doesnt know how to defeat him. and ppl were saying juubito > madara 

anyway its a good thing madara wont last too long, its probably for the better. else he'll end up ruining him beyond repair

thx takl. i love you. yes homo


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

Trebla Sless enitsraw said:


> called this shit 5 years ago, lets go sauske!!



It's the style of that kind of figurine.

Hashirama has the same eyes.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> naruto ending soon is bad news to me.
> i wanna see the mugen tsukuyomi world so bad!



I'd like to see it too, but unfortunately I think Kishi doesn't have the skills for something so grand, especially if it's the whole arc 
And wasn't the RtN movie basically him trying to show how that whole genjutsu world would be like? At least it's 'beta' version.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> yeah but
> report has it kish stated the manga would end within next year at jumpfesta today. shame to think that it wont last so long when maddy is out of the world hysterical .


Hasn't Kishi claimed that we've been near the end of the manga a few times already though?



takL said:


> also according to them kish said kish doesnt know how to defeat maddy himself yet as he made him ridiculously strong. he has to think about it with his editor. maybe a joke.


Damn.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 21, 2013)

Is that Naruto's growth depicted on bathroom stalls?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 21, 2013)

takl, it's true that Kishi said that Yamato is dead?


----------



## gershwin (Dec 21, 2013)

From what i see on twitter with google translate there was nothing realy informative. Some talks about how Kishi couldnt come up with mascot, jokes, joke (or just talk - idk) about how to defeat Madara, something about how kishi planned Sasuke`s wish to become hokage from the very beginning (cool story bro). And some more empty words about ending or climax. Meh

photo from seiyuus)


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 21, 2013)

Sasuke with Elder Brothers eyes 

Mecha Naruto . I'm gonna buy this game

When is Kishi interview taking place?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> There are rumors on 2ch that he said Yamato is dead but I don't know how true that is.
> 
> I don't know if Kishi talked today or he is going to tomorrow.



Wouldn't it be funny if he died of starvation?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

gershwin said:


> From what i see on twitter with google translate there was nothing realy informative. Some talks about how Kishi couldnt come up with mascot, jokes, *joke (or just talk - idk) about how to defeat Madara*, something about how kishi planned Sasuke`s wish to become hokage from the very beginning (cool story bro). And some more empty words about ending or climax. Meh



Please let it have been a joke worthy of Pika's sense of humor. 

So the Yamato rumor is fake?


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

Well, sasuke was supposed to be the main character or at least he designed naruto to look like Sasuke  but hokage from the start? .... sure


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> takl, it's true that Kishi said that Yamato is dead?



false. an obvious joke by the 2ch poster


----------



## Gunners (Dec 21, 2013)

Also 

I don't recognise the MS above the normal Sharingan; I thought it was Itachi's at first but it seems too thin. It's not Shishui's either, his is missing.


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2013)

Sauce with spiral eyes!
Sauce with tomato!!

Did Kishi draw this??!


----------



## gershwin (Dec 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Please let it have been a joke worthy of Pika's sense of humor.


it seems Kishi joked that he doesn`t know how to defeat him yet  maybe im wrong


> So the Yamato rumor is fake?



Well obviously


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Dec 21, 2013)

gershwin said:


> From what i see on twitter with google translate there was nothing realy informative. Some talks about how Kishi couldnt come up with mascot, jokes, joke (or just talk - idk) about how to defeat Madara,* something about how kishi planned Sasuke`s wish to become hokage from the very beginning (cool story bro).* And some more empty words about ending or climax. Meh
> ]



Jumpfesta 2015: _I have planned Madara's wish to become Hokage from the very beginning._

Jumpfesta 2016: _I have planned Juubi's wish to become Hokage from the very beginning._

Jumpfesta 2017:_ I have planned Hagoromo's wish to become Hokage from the very beginning._


----------



## shibunari (Dec 21, 2013)

Trebla Sless enitsraw said:


> called this shit 5 years ago, lets go sauske!!



It's for all!

and....I want all!!!


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's the style of that kind of figurine.
> 
> Hashirama has the same eyes.



yep i believe its by megahobby




takL said:


> these new figures are too cute tho.





takL said:


> this is the maker


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2013)

shibunari said:


> It's for all!
> 
> and....I want all!!!



Sasuke and Hashi have the same face.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 21, 2013)

O.o Why Sasuke and Hashi has the same eyes pattern?


----------



## gershwin (Dec 21, 2013)

Fay said:


> Sasuke and Hashi have the same face.



The only difference is that Hashi has smaller pupils


----------



## niko88 (Dec 21, 2013)

Where i can found interview?


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

lazy me just repost this here 


takL said:


> yeah but
> report has it kish stated the manga would end within next year at jumpfesta today. shame to think that it wont last so long when maddy is out of the world hysterical .
> also according to them kish said he doesnt know how to defeat maddy himself yet as he made him too ridiculously strong. he has to think about it with his editor. maybe a joke.


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> lazy me just repost this here



What about SasNar fight? Or did Kishi forget about that


----------



## Klue (Dec 21, 2013)

Less than a year remains.


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2013)

Klue said:


> Less than a year remains.



Quality is dropping ridiculously fast...better end it before the reputation goes down too much...


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2013)

Only 1 year left! Interesting!
So, Naruto Vs Sasuke won't be such a ridiculously long battle! 
and madara would have to die soon as well, so the other events can fit during those 45 chapters or so.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 21, 2013)

Elia said:


> Only 1 year left! Interesting!
> So, Naruto Vs Sasuke won't be such a ridiculously long battle!
> and madara would have to die soon as well, so the other events can fit during those 45 chapters or so.



Has to be a joke. Unless when Naruto and Sasuke fights its just gonna be two big ass explosion fucking up Naruto verse


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Dec 21, 2013)

If Kishi wants to end the manga in 2014, it means for me none or half-assed explanations on everything I still want to know. It won't surprise me, if in the end we still won't learn how Madara survived VOTE for example. 

He can even drop NaruSasu fight entierly. It's useless and uninteresting at this point.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Dec 21, 2013)

End in this year, so 666 as end of the manga sound kind of real.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 21, 2013)

I think the battle between Sasuke and Naruto won't be a physical battle but rather a battle regarding their nindos and opnions about how to build a new shinobi world.


----------



## MajinBuu (Dec 21, 2013)

Is that  all ? 

1999-2014 : Well ! he gave it a good run but it's time to end this once and for all.

I think It will be finished around the chapter 700.


----------



## niko88 (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> yeah but
> report *has it kish stated the manga would end within next year *at jumpfesta today. shame to think that it wont last so long when maddy is out of the world hysterical .
> also according to them kish said kish doesnt know how to defeat maddy himself yet as he made him ridiculously strong. he has to think about it with his editor. maybe a joke.


 I really really hope that this trolling.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Dec 21, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> I think the battle between Sasuke and Naruto *won't be a physical battle* but rather a battle regarding their nindos and opnions about how to build a new shinobi world.



Another battle of wills aka TnJ rape?

Sasuke's better off, if Madara kills him next chap then.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 21, 2013)

LOL I think that Madara will be tnjed too. I don't know if Kishi was really joking about how to defend him but it would be a change.


----------



## gershwin (Dec 21, 2013)

Brevity the soul of wit. Better manga ends quickly because Obito battle being dragged killed amusement. Though i kinda doubt. Kishi says something - prepare for opposite


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2013)

gershwin said:


> Brevity the soul of wit. Better manga ends quickly because Obito battle being dragged killed amusement. Though i kinda doubt. Kishi says something - prepare for opposite



There aren't many things left though:

Madara fight (nobody wants to see a dragged out fight AGAIN!)
Sasuke vs Nardo (see above + Itachi & Hashi already did most of the redeeming)
Epilogue (1 chapter is more than enough)

If he gets the pacing right, he could do them in less then a year.


----------



## MajinBuu (Dec 21, 2013)

One Years = 45 chapters 

Around 15 chapters for this Madara's arc

Around 20 Chapters for Sasuke's arc

5/10 Chapters for the epilogue.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm dying with mecha-naruto


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 21, 2013)

that's strange anyway... Obito's arc lasted more than 1 year....


----------



## niko88 (Dec 21, 2013)

Too much  not revealed important secrets for 50 chapters.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 21, 2013)

Another year of "meh."


----------



## vagnard (Dec 21, 2013)

No Mecha Hidan?. I'm dissapointed.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 21, 2013)

Dat mecha Nardo  so lame.

oh, and ending within a year? Thank god :33


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

I want to believe kishi but he always says one year remains


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 21, 2013)

I dont think Shounen authors are allowed to give the date of when a manga ends in advance like that. I think its contractual actually. I think Kishi is just trolling


----------



## navy (Dec 21, 2013)

They only have Madara and Sasuke left. Why would the manga last more than a year?


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

MajinBuu said:


> Is that  all ?
> 
> 1999-2014 : Well ! he gave it a good run but it's time to end this once and for all.
> 
> I think It will be finished around the chapter 700.


I think around chapter when kishi dies seeing how many times kisbi saif he would end the manga


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> yeah but
> report has it kish stated the manga would end within next year at jumpfesta today. shame to think that it wont last so long when maddy is out of the world hysterical .
> also according to them kish said kish doesnt know how to defeat maddy himself yet as he made him ridiculously strong. he has to think about it with his editor. maybe a joke.



Wow.

Total asspull for Madara's defeat undeniably confirmed.

"Oh yea he will be defeated within the next year but I have no clue how!"



takL said:


> yep i believe its by megahobby



Had my babies preordered several times over weeks ago. 



GoDMasteR said:


> LOL I think that Madara will be tnjed too. I don't know if Kishi was really joking about how to defend him but it would be a change.



Yea sure.

If he was going to be TnJed, then Kishi would know how to defeat him.



navy said:


> They only have Madara and Sasuke left. Why would the manga last more than a year?



The Obito fight lasted two years, remember.

I don't think the Naruto v Sasuke fight is happening. Justice can't be done to it in under 20 chapters and 25 chapters isn't enough to deal with Madara, wrap up the bijuus, finish the war, and take care of the aftermath.

You really can't say there are only one-two fights left and then the manga is done. A series that has been going on for 15 years needs a decent amount of wrap-up. I don't mean a stupid epilogue where everyone has kids. I just mean that there are a ton of loose ends that need to be addressed still. Like what will happen to the bijuu? What will the new political system be like? Who will be Hokage? Will there still BE a Hokage? If Kishi bothers with pairings, what about them? Will Konoha learn the truth about Itachi and honor him? 

There are a lot of little things like that that need to be handled. You can't shove them all in one chapter. 

Then factor in Madara, who still needs his own flashback and proper character-wrap-up, as well as a fight and a defeat. Kishi boxed himself in with that character, because he built him up so much and gave him a story that desperately needs resolution (as it reflects on the Naruto-Sasuke friendship). He really CAN'T go down without a good exploration of his character and his resolution of differences with Hashirama because of how important that relationship is to the story. Pretty sure he has at _least _20 chapters to go.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> yeah but
> report has it kish stated the manga would end within next year at jumpfesta today. shame to think that it wont last so long when maddy is out of the world hysterical .
> also according to them kish said kish doesnt know how to defeat maddy himself yet as he made him ridiculously strong. he has to think about it with his editor. maybe a joke.



Is that report came from 2chan? It can be some joke like Yamato claimed to be Dead, Kishi can't just end it without revealing Six Paths Sage's face and its connection to Naruto according the prophecy.


----------



## NW (Dec 21, 2013)

This Mecha-Naruto shit is fucking hilarious... 



Sasuke with Elder Son's eyes about to eat the Juubi's fruit?!?!?!?!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

Good God, you guys.

It's a Petit Chara figurine. _All _Naruto Petit Chara figurines have those eyes.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2013)

All what kishi needs to finish madara off is to turn the PIS and CIS off and make the characters actually do something. Instead of making them standing there without anything or now showing them at all (Tobirama, Hiruzen, Gokage, Sasuke and oro...etc)

As for obito's battle, it was not all about obito as it's now all about madara. That battle had in between

1- Naruto & co Vs jins.
2- Gokage Vs madara
3- Sasuke & itachi Vs Kabuto
4- The SA arriving their despair and all that crap. 
5- The Edo Hokages and their story
6- The Juubi's stages
7- The reunions
8- obito's TNJ and his past 
9- The stop ET

...etc

in madara's case he is the only one left, so it should not takes as long.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 21, 2013)

2014, could possibly the year Naruto ends. Don't worry Kishi will be back next year saying the same thing.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Dec 21, 2013)

Good one year left so I can be done with this manga for good. 

Now Kishi wrap this stale crap up with Madara, so I can get my Naruto vs Sasuke fight. I didn't waste 8 years reading about Naruto being a whiny wimp to have that fight not go down.  Madara can go trip on a kunai for all I care especially since Kishi doesn't know what to do.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 21, 2013)

why do i get the feeling kishi will say the same shit as last year ?


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Obito fight lasted two years, remember.


Please don't tell me people want another two year borefest fight .


----------



## NW (Dec 21, 2013)

I wonder if he's serious about not having figured out how Madara would be defeated. It's not like Kishi to not plan ahead like that. 

He could be joking, or maybe he has the overall end planned out but not a specific defeat... 



PikaCheeka said:


> Good God, you guys.
> 
> It's a Petit Chara figurine. _All _Naruto Petit Chara figurines have those eyes.


...

Oh. 

Well, that was mostly said in jest anyway.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 21, 2013)

I won't believe until it will happen.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> why do i get the feeling kishi will say the same shit as last year ?



Because he does that every year.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Dec 21, 2013)

bout time. I want to see what else Kishi has up his sleeves manga wise. This final arc was shit, but Im excited for the epilogue/finale.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I wonder if he's serious about not having figured out how Madara would be defeated. It's not like Kishi to not plan ahead like that.
> 
> He could be joking, or maybe he has the overall end planned out but not a specific defeat...





> It's not like Kishi to not plan ahead like that.





> It's not like Kishi to not plan ahead like that.





> It's not like Kishi to not plan ahead like that.



You don't say....


> ...
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Well, that was mostly said in jest anyway.



Sure.

Now we will have people building theories off of a stupid chibi figurine for the next year.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

Why does the poster have the names of itachi, tsunade, and kakashi?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2013)

I credit Kishis good writing on everyone being skeptical of Sasukes (obviously unfulfilled) wish to become Hokage from the beginning.

You have no idea how long I've waited for artwork (alone) of  Sasuke warring the Hokage hat.  Two years ago the best I could find was  Sasuke making out with Tsunade under the hat.  Now it's everywhere.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 21, 2013)

that wuz dope.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 21, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> bout time. I want to see what else Kishi has up his sleeves manga wise. This final arc was shit, but Im excited for the epilogue/finale.





Orochimaru eats everyone.

*FIN.*​


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> I think the battle between Sasuke and Naruto won't be a physical battle but rather a battle regarding their nindos and opnions about how to build a new shinobi world.





Oh, Please make this happen!




I would love to have  Sasuke genjitsu Naruto into thinking he killed everyone he loves just to test his sanity, then laugh at a Naruto panting to run up and hug the people who are alive who Naruto saw die just a second ago.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 21, 2013)

Seriously how do you people even imagine Naruto's fight with Sasuke?

They obviously wouldn't use Bijuudama, Amaterasu (not like these would do any demage to any of them). It wouldn't be a serious fight. it would disappoint.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Now we will have people building theories off of a stupid chibi figurine for the next year.



Hey, they're anything but stupid


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I credit Kishis good writing on everyone being skeptical of Sasukes (obviously unfulfilled) wish to become Hokage from the beginning.
> 
> You have no idea how long I've waited for artwork (alone) of  Sasuke warring the Hokage hat.  Two years ago the best I could find was  Sasuke making out with Tsunade under the hat.  Now it's everywhere.



Sarah I think you are the only person who believes that he was being honest there.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 21, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Seriously how do you people even imagine Naruto's fight with Sasuke?
> 
> They obviously wouldn't use Bijuudama, Amaterasu (not like these would do any demage to any of them). It wouldn't be a serious fight. it would disappoint.



i stopped caring about their fight.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sarah I think you are the only person who believes that he was being honest there.



Considering Sasukes entire existence is just to be a main character foil, I'm surprised that I am the only one.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2013)

So, when are we going to have the interview in details? U_U


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

Manga is ending within a year? That's it. I'm done



Almost all hope is lost.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 21, 2013)

Hidan dead


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Considering Sasukes entire existence is just to be a main character foil, I'm surprised that I am the only one.



Considering the backlash that that statement of his got, both in-manga and in-fandom, I can't say I'm surprised. 

And his entire existence is more than being "just" a main character foil.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> yes homo



wait a sec, m8! 



niko88 said:


> I really really hope that this trolling.



so do i.



Matrix XZ said:


> Is that report came from 2chan? It can be some joke like Yamato claimed to be Dead, Kishi can't just end it without revealing Six Paths Sage's face and its connection to Naruto according the prophecy.



naa not just from there im afraid.


----------



## Saru (Dec 21, 2013)

manga ending in a year? 

I don't see that happening


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 21, 2013)

Kishi: the manga will end next year. The year after that...Year of kakashi


----------



## geG (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't see why it's so unreasonable that the manga could wrap everything up within a year.

Honestly I'd be surprised if the Madara fight went on beyond the end of volume 69


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> And his entire existence is more than being "just" a main character foil.






His story was/is my favorite.  A lot of depth of a perfect ideological contrast.  Not to mention seriously cutting the "good vs. evil" morality into ambiguity.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Dec 21, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Seriously how do you people even imagine Naruto's fight with Sasuke?
> 
> They obviously wouldn't use Bijuudama, Amaterasu (not like these would do any demage to any of them). It wouldn't be a serious fight. it would disappoint.



They will at chuunin exam, this will be the last manga panel  At least this is my theory.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

So to sum it up:

1- kishi doesnt know how to end maddy.
2- sasuke for hokage  
3- manga is ending next year.... again.


Man, that is boring


----------



## Toqtimur (Dec 21, 2013)

Why the hell is the front part of Kakashi's hair black? I hope there isn't some weird ass fusion between him and Obito.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

ok i saw more elaborated reports. 

appearently kishs words about ending the manga next year were like 'im not sure if there will be a naruto stage in jump festa next year".

ill post the rest later.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> naa not just from there im afraid.



Then where was that report from?

I mean what source? I'm skeptical until its officially announced by WSJ because usually Shonen magazines would tell what volume or date such as Hitman manga series told about its ending around nov 19 that was reported aug.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

from twitter etc.

however now i saw more elaborated reports.

appearently kishs words about ending the manga next year were like 'im not sure if there will be a naruto stage in jump festa next year".


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> ok i saw more elaborated reports.
> 
> appearently kishs words about ending the manga next year were like 'im not sure if there will be a naruto stage in jump fasta next year".
> 
> ill post the rest later.



.....doesn't that imply something entirely different? 

 So is the manga not ending in a year?! I must know! this could mean two entirely different things for me!


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> from twitter etc.
> 
> however now i saw more elaborated reports.
> 
> appearently kishs words about ending the manga next year were like* 'im not sure if there will be a naruto stage in jump festa next year".*



He said he was not sure, thats all he ever said but he didn't really said that Naruto will end within next year right?

He maybe like joking. DBZ has its stage in Jump Festa after it ended for years.


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> ok i saw more elaborated reports.
> 
> appearently kishs words about ending the manga next year were like 'im not sure if there will be a naruto stage in jump festa next year".
> 
> ill post the rest later.



When you have time please post everything you heard takL :33!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 21, 2013)

Toqtimur said:


> Why the hell is the front part of Kakashi's hair black?


What artists like to call 'shading.'


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 21, 2013)

Takl saying what Kishi said was assuming Naruto will end next year.


----------



## NW (Dec 21, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> .....doesn't that imply something entirely different?


That could easily mean that for some reason, Kishi doesn't want to go to Jump Festa next year, or knows ahead of time he won't be able to make it. Or something else entirely.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> .....doesn't that imply something entirely different?
> 
> So is the manga not ending in a year?! I must know this could mean two entirely different things for me!



many took it as he meant to end the manga in 2014 tho.
i 4 1 hope it will last longer!
bring on the mugen tsukuyomi arc for me, kish!


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 21, 2013)

So much troll 
Told you I don't believe until I see.


----------



## NW (Dec 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sarah I think you are the only person who believes that he was being honest there.


So now we're resorting to calling the author a liar in order to hold our opinion that he is a sloppy writer who depends on nothing but asspulls and barely plans out.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Takl saying what Kishi said was assuming Naruto will end next year.



more like naruto MIGHT be ending next year. thanks god.


Fay said:


> When you have time please post everything you heard takL :33!



i will.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 21, 2013)

takL is a dedicated person. Thank you.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

@fusion

that's what I thought at first but I think that was meant to imply Naruto would end 

@TakL

So it is implied that Kishi said that he _thinks_ the manga will end within a year? That makes me feel better considering how terrible Kishi is at estimating and pacing. 

All hope is not entirely lost it seems


----------



## ziemiak11 (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> from twitter etc.
> 
> however now i saw more elaborated reports.
> 
> appearently kishs words about ending the manga next year were like 'im not sure if there will be a naruto stage in jump festa next year".



He always has problems with keeping given terms, example Kakshi year

Btw I hope you don't mind that I will add every your update to my first post.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 21, 2013)

aww Scarlet worrying about Hidan.  Cute.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

This would be the billionth time Kishimoto says he shall do something within a certain time frame. And it will likely be the billionth time he hasn't done as promised. So I'm a bit more chillaxed now. 

@Dannii

Hush.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

ziemiak11 said:


> He always has problems with keeping given terms, example Kakshi year
> 
> Btw I hope you don't mind that I will add every your update to my first post.



i dont. 

@Leon Soryu and everyone, ur always welcome. basically i like chatting with my fellow naruto fans too much.
ill follow this manga through thick and thin till the very end.



Scarlet Ammo said:


> @TakL
> 
> So it is implied that Kishi said that he _thinks_ the manga will end within a year? That makes me feel better considering how terrible Kishi is at estimating and pacing.
> 
> All hope is not entirely lost it seems



he thinks its possible that naruto will have ended by this time next year.
and hes not sure.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> yeah but
> report has it kish stated the manga would end within next year at jumpfesta today. shame to think that it wont last so long when maddy is out of the world hysterical .
> also according to them *kish said kish doesnt know how to defeat maddy himself yet as he made him ridiculously strong.* he has to think about it with his editor. maybe a joke.





It hasn't even been written, yet has failure written all over it.  lolkishi


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> It hasn't even been written, yet has failure written all over it.  lolkishi



This make me think that there are more things left that Kishi hasn't thought about yet ...


----------



## Safer Saviour (Dec 21, 2013)

I like the Guild Wars 2 art in your sig, Fruit. 

But to get on topic: JUST END IT ALREADY! PLEASEPLEASEPLEASE. Then I'll never have to spare another thought for the devalued, uninspiring and sad example of 'storytelling' that this manga has become. *collapses into sobs*


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh, wonder if kishi decides to continue the mario manga


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> i dont.
> 
> @Leon Soryu and everyone, ur always welcome. basically i like chatting with my fellow naruto fans too much.
> ill follow this manga through thick and thin till the very end.
> ...



I thought he just meant that he wasn't sure if they would be getting a panel next year... I think.

Kishi shouldnt drag the manga but make new arcs with new and different conflicts, either that or he could end it and make a spinoff in the same world of Naruto? But since Naruto wouldnt be the main character anymore that would meant that he could do whatever he wanted to do.

I want to see Kabuto back to take revenge and have that promised fight with Naruto.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea sure.
> 
> If he was going to be TnJed, then Kishi would know how to defeat him.



This is true.

I can't believe we're going to avoid that bullet though.

I really hope so.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> It hasn't even been written, yet has failure written all over it.  lolkishi



that part does agree with elaborated reports on blogs. 
"I made Madara too strong...but he has to get defeated or the story would get stuck that I think they(naruto's side)ll win but havent decided how"


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 21, 2013)

That Mecha Naruto has got to be one of the shittiest things I've ever seen.


----------



## shintebukuro (Dec 21, 2013)

The Jump Festa is just a big revenue-maker. Like the databooks. Don't take any of it too seriously.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> that part does agree with elaborated reports on blogs.
> "I made Madara too strong...but he has to get defeated or the story would get stuck that I think they(naruto's side)ll win but havent decided how"



They should all go Kamikaze on him and bury Maddy on a tomb of corpses, then Bijuu bomb him.
Or maybe he gets to do the Mugen Tsukiyomi and while he is at it, someone assasinates him. This is a Ninja manga after all right? And Ninjas are experts on assasination.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 21, 2013)

Safer Saviour said:


> I like the Guild Wars 2 art in your sig, Fruit.



Guild Wars 2....never heard of it 



Fay said:


> This make me think that there are more things left that Kishi hasn't thought about yet ...





takL said:


> that part does agree with elaborated reports on blogs.
> "I made Madara too strong...but he has to get defeated or the story would get stuck that I think they(naruto's side)ll win but havent decided how"



What I find amusing is the admission that he's clueless, not that he's actually clueless.

If he needs ideas to kill Madara, just re-Edo Tensei Itachi...just add one more to the _bottle_


----------



## SLB (Dec 21, 2013)

Kishi can't pace for shit.

I wouldn't be shocked if the same line gets dropped next year.


----------



## vered (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> that part does agree with elaborated reports on blogs.
> "I made Madara too strong...but he has to get defeated or the story would get stuck that I think they(naruto's side)ll win but havent decided how"



Yea,and its not helping he is only now starts showing through Madara the "real/true power" of the Rinnegan as the most hyped up dojutsu in the Manga.
its going to end worse than how it ended with Nagato.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

ch1p said:


> This is true.
> 
> I can't believe we're going to avoid that bullet though.
> 
> I really hope so.



Well worst case scenario and he gets TnJed, we know it wasn't planned for his character and it was just shoved in there because Kishi didn't know what else to do. 

So even if it does happen, which I doubt, we know that Kishi doesn't think it will honestly work for him.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 21, 2013)

This shit is gonna end in 2014?

WHAT THE FUCK HOW CAN KISHIMOTO EVEN CONTINUE THE PLOT AFTER THIS SHITTY WAR!


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> many took it as he meant to end the manga in 2014 tho.
> i 4 1 hope it will last longer!
> bring on the mugen tsukuyomi arc for me, kish!



I agree Orochimaru still is plotting something whatever he has plans for Konoha and like for Hyuuga clan to be explored as well as the Uzumaki.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 21, 2013)

May Shounen Jump is shutting Kishi down due to his series falling off. Kishi has been dragging his feet and destroying the manga with this Naruto vs Obito fiasco. If thats not the case. Then I still believe this manga will probably keep going for 2-3 more years. Kishi has given us a time frame before and has always failed to keep it.  Less than 60 Chapters and we just started the defeat Madara run and he doesn't even know how he is going to defeat Madara in the first place. And people really believe the manga is going to end by the end of 2014. Narutoforums.com I am indeed ashamed of you all. We have been through this how many years. One thing I have learned about kishi jump interviews is that if it isnt about naruto and sasuke then don't believe a single thing else. Everything is lies and misguided and time frames are normally 2-3 years off. We literally just been getting the year of Kakashi this year. And he been spewing this at us since 2009-2010 to give us heavy kakashi development.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 21, 2013)

bloody hell... just end this shit already.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> May Shounen Jump is shutting Kishi down due to his series falling off. Kishi has been dragging his feet and destroying the manga with this Naruto vs Obito fiasco. If thats not the case. Then I still believe this manga will probably keep going for 2-3 more years. Kishi has given us a time frame before and has always failed to keep it.  Less than 60 Chapters and we just started the defeat Madara run and he doesn't even know how he is going to defeat Madara in the first place. And people really believe the manga is going to end by the end of 2014. Narutoforums.com I am indeed ashamed of you all. We have been through this how many years. One thing I have learned about kishi jump interviews is that if it isnt about naruto and sasuke then don't believe a single thing else. Everything is lies and misguided and time frames are normally 2-3 years off. We literally just been getting the year of Kakashi this year. And he been spewing this at us since 2009-2010 to give us heavy kakashi development.



A manga has to be REALLY failing for it to be canceled. Naruto's popularity has dropped but it's still in the top five best-selling in the country. No way would JUMP just cancel it. 

But why do you think he only ever tells the truth about Naruto and Sasuke?


----------



## gershwin (Dec 21, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Then I still believe this manga will probably keep going for 2-3 more years.



MTE. Why people even fall for Kishi`s words


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I agree Orochimaru still is plotting something whatever he has plans for Konoha and like for Hyuuga clan to be explored as well as the Uzumaki.



Oro is interested in hyuuga and uzumaki ? 

He is not evil anymore.  He is goed where sasuke goes which isnt evil.... at all. Just another danzo


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 21, 2013)

So Madara is so strong not even Kishi can defeat him ? Lmao that doesn't bode well at all.


----------



## navy (Dec 21, 2013)

ch1p said:


> This is true.



False. Kishi has his opponents beaten before they get talk no jutsu'd.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 21, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> May Shounen Jump is shutting Kishi down due to his series falling off....



My God.


You don't actually believe that, do you? The same SJ who've dragged this story out long after it should have wrapped, shutting down a guaranteed money-maker like Naruto on their own initiative?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> I think the battle between Sasuke and Naruto won't be a physical battle but rather a battle regarding their nindos and opnions about how to build a new shinobi world.


this. It cant be battle about strenght, not with Kishi trying to pass the message that love is might, and not power


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 21, 2013)

Fay said:


> Sauce with spiral eyes!
> Sauce with tomato!!
> 
> Did Kishi draw this??!





Trebla Sless enitsraw said:


> called this shit 5 years ago, lets go sauske!!


I need to dispel this misconception before you people get carried away. -_-

pair of boobs 

*all* of the petit chara land series figures feature the spiral eyes. Not just Sasuke, and no, Kishi is not responsible for the artwork.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> A manga has to be REALLY failing for it to be canceled. Naruto's popularity has dropped but it's still in the top five best-selling in the country. No way would JUMP just cancel it.
> 
> But why do you think he only ever tells the truth about Naruto and Sasuke?



Mainly when he states that a year is going to focus and have some sasuke or naruto in it. And certain details as well. He been more right about those two and staying true to what he says about them. Rather than everything else. Such as Kakahsi year, Sakura doing more, Everything gets pushed back and delayed.

Also does it say the manga is ending next year or that there just wont be a jump stage?


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 21, 2013)

They already beat you to it e


----------



## Safer Saviour (Dec 21, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> Guild Wars 2....never heard of it



It's a very fun game that I am happily going to endorse to all here under the veil of explaining it to someone who _obviously_ hasn't heard of it. 

Great art direction too~


----------



## rac585 (Dec 21, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> That Mecha Naruto has got to be one of the shittiest things I've ever seen.



but that is what makes it so mazingly awesome and worth witnessing/discussing. 

i mean cmon dat naruto beam. can we get some GIFs pls. 

and at least it's not rasen-beamu.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 21, 2013)

Apparently it was confirmed in Jumpfesta Naruto is confirmed to end 2014, but he doesn't know how to defeat Madara and needs to talk to editors.

Okay this is my predication for events:

- Madara extracts Hachibi & Kyuubi from Killer Bee & Naruto
- Killer Bee dies
- Naruto is slowly dying
- Madara revives the Juubi
- Minato seals his own Kyuubi into Naruto
- Minato’s Edo Tensei is dispelled
- Madara becomes the Juubi Jinchuuriki
- Madara retrives his eye from Black Zetsu
- Madara summons the Shinjuu
- Naruto lauches a final assault against Madara
- Madara begins to absorb Naruto’s Kyuubi
- Madara & Naruto mind meld
- Hagoromo’s min manifests within Madara’s mind
- Naruto & Hagoromo fights against Madara for dominance
- Naruto & Hagoromo temporarily merge within Madara’s mind
- Naruto & Hagoromo defeat Madara
- Naruto recovers
- Hagoromo releases the Bijuu
- Hagoromo seals the Gedou Mazou & Madara
- War over
- Epilogue


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

So this PROVES Sasuke will get the swirly eye'd rinnegan.


It's not like any other chibi has eyes like that, so it's 100% CONFIRMED


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

Sasuke wilk get CS and not rennigan


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> So this PROVES Sasuke will get the swirly eye'd rinnegan.
> 
> ...



No, all the chibis have swirly eyes.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Dec 21, 2013)

dafuq mecha-naruto?? assult?? 
what dimension have i crossed into


----------



## Mako (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't know how the hell Kishimoto will wrap this story together. I'm not sure if the OP Madara + editor thing is a joke, but lol. The story has been dragging for 2-3 years. This arc was too much for him to handle.


The least he can probably do for the ending is please the shippers.


----------



## King Scoop (Dec 21, 2013)

Kishi - "I'm gonna end the manga next year."
Translation - "The manga will last another 3-4 years."


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 21, 2013)

So many people in denial about the series coming to a close, lol.


----------



## Cord (Dec 21, 2013)

> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

Attack on titan 

 assault on naruto

Get it? ck


----------



## Selina Kyle (Dec 21, 2013)

Mako said:


> I don't know how the hell Kishimoto will wrap this story together. I'm not sure if the OP Madara + editor thing is a joke, but lol. The story has been dragging for 2-3 years. This arc was too much for him to handle.



so true, that turd... he's now trying to make naruto look heroic as possible. 
it's just.. dafuq now cuz dat uchihahhaha. 




> The least he can probably do for the ending is please the shippers.



ahahahaha 


no. 


it'll happen... trollingly



King Scoop said:


> Kishi - "I'm gonna end the manga next year."
> Translation - "The manga will last another 3-4 years."



truth. 
tho i'm hoping or predicting that he'll end it in next two years.
but my wishes never come true for this manga (except for some).


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> that part does agree with elaborated reports on blogs.
> "I made Madara too strong...but he has to get defeated or the story would get stuck that I think they(naruto's side)ll win but havent decided how"



I find it hard to believe that a man who spends 114 hours per week on this manga does not know how he will defeat his own creation/boss Madara.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Dec 21, 2013)

it's been over 10 years. 
trollshimoto knows that he out-trolled himself over this.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 21, 2013)

Kishi'll take his time, but still


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 21, 2013)

So many people saying this and that. I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## Abz (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm always late getting on the bandwagon...i joined march this year...only to find the manga will end...reallly reaaaaaaaaallly soon ...

to be honest guys....

as much as you all are hating and 'dissing' this manga....I know, because i will too....We will miss this manga....and This forum will die with it.....

SAY.YOUR.PRAYERS.


----------



## Ant (Dec 21, 2013)

This war arc is going into it's fourth year ; it took well over two years just for Obito to be taken down.  I don't blame people for doubting that the manga will soon end. 

That being said, all the people expecting the manga to drag on for 3+ years are pushing their luck.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> that part does agree with elaborated reports on blogs.
> "I made Madara too strong...but he has to get defeated or the story would get stuck that I think they(naruto's side)ll win but havent decided how"



He thinks the good guys will win. Oh shit. 

But this is just crazy. Asspull incoming. At least we know it will be an undeniable asspull though.


----------



## niko88 (Dec 21, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> this. It cant be battle about strenght, not with Kishi trying to pass the message that love is might, and not power


 Kishi trying to pass the message that love nothing without power and big part of problem might been solved with diplomacy


----------



## Kai (Dec 21, 2013)

Abz said:


> I'm always late getting on the bandwagon...i joined march this year...only to find the manga will end...reallly reaaaaaaaaallly soon ...
> 
> to be honest guys....
> 
> ...


More people come to this forum for things besides Naruto than Naruto/Naruto related things actually.

But everyone who keeps up with the manga is going to miss the manga when it's gone


----------



## Abz (Dec 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He thinks the good guys will win. Oh shit.
> 
> But this is just crazy. Asspull incoming. At least we know it will be an undeniable asspull though.



I really fucking hope that it won't suffer the same fate Yu Yu did....rushed to the bitter end...


----------



## ch1p (Dec 21, 2013)

navy said:


> False. Kishi has his opponents beaten before they get talk no jutsu'd.



Even so, they're always "weaker" because of beginning TnJ. It was the case of Nagato, the case of Obito. The fact that he doesn't think the pattern fits says there may not be any tnj.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 21, 2013)

did kishi talked about the NaruSasu fight ? because some fucktards are making bunch of theories right now.


----------



## eluna (Dec 21, 2013)

Just release the game for PC too you bastards  I want play the Mecharuto


----------



## Weapon (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, I thought that too awhile back but the chibi toys have those eyes. I hope we do see those eyes though damnit. 

Also, didn't Kishi think of an overpowered bullshit jutsu on the spot to get rid of Kabuto. He can do that with Madara surely. 

Also, where are all these statements of Kishi being posted?


----------



## ElementX (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you, its coming to an end soon. 

I don't he's joking about having no idea how to defeat Madara either. Dude is just making stuff up as he goes along now.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Apparently it was confirmed in Jumpfesta Naruto is confirmed to end 2014, but he doesn't know how to defeat Madara and needs to talk to editors.
> 
> Okay this is my predication for events:
> 
> ...



Well Bee's death will only serve Suigetsu as he wants all the Mist swords.


----------



## Weapon (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm honestly going to say, that Kishi can wrap up this whole war including sealing Madara, ridding the Edo's and deciding the Bijuu's future within 10 chapters.

I hope we get a 30 chapter or so Final Arc about Sasuke, then we get like a 90 page epilogue.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2013)

Abz said:


> I'm always late getting on the bandwagon...i joined march this year...only to find the manga will end...reallly reaaaaaaaaallly soon ...
> 
> to be honest guys....
> 
> ...





Kai said:


> More people come to this forum for things besides Naruto than Naruto/Naruto related things actually.
> 
> But everyone who keeps up with the manga is going to miss the manga when it's gone



I'm pretty certain most of us are just going to turn this into the forum for Kishi's next manga.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 21, 2013)

Better to take with a grain of salt that thing about the manga ending that early given he always says the same thing. And like others have pointed out there are a couple of important things that still need to be adressed and tied up properly. 

But I still think we'll see Naruto vs Sasuke, Kishi wouldn't have written how they were keeping an eye on their new abilities in 633 nor the annoyance Sasuke had with the power Naruto had now after he started to use Sage & Bijuu Modes at the same time. That has to lead somewhere. We just have to wait and see how it goes this year.



gershwin said:


> Brevity the soul of wit. Better manga ends quickly because Obito battle being dragged killed amusement. Though i kinda doubt. *Kishi says something - prepare for opposite*



Basically.

Kishi was also likely joking about how to defeat Madara. Mangakas plan ahead, write & draw down their panel stuff with anticipation.


----------



## Abz (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm pretty certain most of us are just going to turn this into the forum for* Kishi's next manga.*



*whenever* that happens* IF* it happens......if it's mafia...not interested....


----------



## Weapon (Dec 21, 2013)

It was speculated awhile back he could do another series Naruto related. You'd think though he's probably sick of drawing this sort of stuff by now.


----------



## Abz (Dec 21, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> *It was speculated* awhile back he could do another series Naruto related. You'd think though he's probably sick of drawing this sort of stuff by now.



doesn't mean he might actually do it....


----------



## eurytus (Dec 21, 2013)

I think Kishi figures out how to TnJ the villain before he thinks about how to defeat him. To him, the fight is secondary, neither Kabuto or Obito was defeated legit


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2013)

Mecha naruto is awesome I like naruto in the Kage outfit in sage mode


----------



## Rosi (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> also according to them kish said kish doesnt know how to defeat maddy himself yet as he made him ridiculously strong. he has to think about it with his editor. maybe a joke.



I hope Kishi's editor loves Kakashi and/or Obito a lot


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2013)

So is it true that Kishi said Sasuke wanting to be Hokage was a plan he had for him from the beginning? If so then that sounds so ridiculous it's bordering upon insanity.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Oh, Please make this happen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genjutsu does not work on perfect jins see bee vs sasuke


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Genjutsu does not work on perfect jins see bee vs sasuke



Plot no jitsu always triumphs


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not taking any of this at face value. I've been hearing "MANGA IZ OVAH" since Pain Arc.

I just hope we kill off Madara within the next 7-12 chapters to move on to the important shit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> I'm honestly going to say, that Kishi can wrap up this whole war including sealing Madara, ridding the Edo's and deciding the Bijuu's future within 10 chapters.



No he can't, because regardless of what some people claim, Madara actually has a character story that needs resolution, and that can't be cleared up that quickly with everything else going on.


----------



## eurytus (Dec 21, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Even so, they're always "weaker" because of beginning TnJ. It was the case of Nagato, the case of Obito. The fact that he doesn't think the pattern fits says there may not be any tnj.



He probably had the same problem with Juubito, he's so OP, he had to resort to making him daydream during the fight to get him defeated. The TnJ has nothing to do with how the villain is overpowered, the TnJ was already written when he came up with the villain's sob story.


----------



## Krippy (Dec 21, 2013)

> I need to dispel this misconception before you people get carried away. -_-
> 
> pair of boobs
> 
> *all* of the petit chara land series figures feature the spiral eyes. Not just Sasuke, and no, Kishi is not responsible for the artwork.



>almost 2014
>people still think sasuke will get any ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) swirly rinnegan bullshit powerup





The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So is it true that Kishi said Sasuke wanting to be Hokage was a plan he had for him from the beginning? If so then that sounds so ridiculous it's bordering upon insanity.



ridiculous?

or genius?


----------



## auem (Dec 21, 2013)

i can't believe only 50 something chapters remaining!!!...not at this pace....
and Kishi is doing fine...and if some of you can't stand the story anymore,simply stop reading...


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Apparently it was confirmed in Jumpfesta Naruto is confirmed to end 2014, but he doesn't know how to defeat Madara and needs to talk to editors.
> 
> Okay this is my predication for events:
> 
> ...


Stop making assumptions and spreading rumors. TakL translated us that Kishi said "Next Year there MAY not be a pannel for Naruto" Thus people jumped on the wagon exclaiming that it was going to end super soon.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 21, 2013)

"Naruto's beam". 

  

Also, whether it's a joke or not the Madara part, it is true Kishi screwed up by making Madara way too strong even by the manga's standars back then.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 21, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Stop making assumptions and spreading rumors. TakL translated us that Kishi said *"Next Year there MAY not be a pannel for Naruto" *Thus people jumped on the wagon exclaiming that it was going to end super soon.


Naruto has had a panel since the year 2001. The only reason Naruto would not have a panel next year is if the series tanked in popularity to the point no one gave a shit anymore, or if the series is racing towards a 2014 or Q1 2015 conclusion.


----------



## Justice (Dec 21, 2013)

50 chapters remaining? 

Thank God. 

I hope Naruto has a good ending, but shit, it needs to end quickly.

I want the series to still have a good reputation and want see Kishi do something else. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Naruto has had a panel since the year 2001. The only reason Naruto would not have a panel next year is if the series tanked in popularity to the point no one gave a shit anymore, or if the series is racing towards a 2014 or Q1 2015 conclusion.



That is still an assumption, besides if the manga where to end JUMP would had announced it by now. They did so with Bleach and that manga hasn't even been over yet. A JUMP manga finishing its a Huge deal because monstrous quantities of revenue are involved with it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> What I find amusing is the admission that he's clueless, not that he's actually clueless.
> 
> If he needs ideas to kill Madara, just re-Edo Tensei Itachi...just add one more to the _bottle_



Cant they just throw stuff at his eyes so he gets blind and use the water gun jutsu to kill him or evaporate him?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 21, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> That is still an assumption, besides if the manga where to end JUMP would had announced it by now. They did so with Bleach and that manga hasn't even been over yet. A JUMP manga finishing its a Huge deal because monstrous quantities of revenue are involved with it.


Kishi said back in mid-2012 that the manga had "about a year and a half left, maybe a little longer."

and a couple of months ago; "Please enjoy the story about a boy called Naruto for just a *little longer.*" Which was preceded by something along the lines of "All that's left to focus on are Sasuke, Madara and the Juubi.".

and now most recently; "Naruto, may not have a panel next Jump Festa for the *first time in 13 years*"

There is literally no reason why Naruto shouldn't have a panel next year if it's going to run into 2015. It's one of their breadwinners.

You're in denial if you really think this series is going to run for another 2-3 years. All of the evidence points to Naruto ending relatively soon. Kishi isn't going to give an exact date, but he's made it clear now on multiple occasions that the story is racing towards its finale. How many ways does he need to say it before you accept it?


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

Mech susano fusing with mech kyuubi 


Mech kyubi looks awesopoome


----------



## Weapon (Dec 21, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Kishi said back in mid-2012 that the manga had "about a year and a half left, maybe a little longer."
> 
> and a couple of months ago; "Please enjoy the story about a boy called Naruto for just a *little longer.*" Which was preceded by something along the lines of "All that's left to focus on are Sasuke, Madara and the Juubi.".
> 
> ...



Does Japan have another convention on the same level as JumpFesta where Naruto will have panel time etc?


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> You're in denial if you really think this series is going to run for another 2-3 years. All of the evidence points to Naruto ending relatively soon. Kishi isn't going to give an exact date, but he's made it clear now on multiple occasions that the story is racing towards its finale. How many ways does he need to say it before you accept it?



Not in denial but neither jumping on the bandwagon either. He has been saying that he will finish the manga for a long time and has always said that it will be kakashi's year the next year, yet it never happens. I wont believe it till I see it.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> Does Japan have another convention on the same level as JumpFesta where Naruto will have panel time etc?


Kishi does give interviews to various journalists and lucky mid/high school students sporadically throughout the year, but Jump Festa is Shueisha's *official* platform panel for its various mangaka and their respective hit series. Jump advertises the shit out of Naruto in Japan. It's second only to One Piece in how hard they push it. There is no chance in hell that they'd willingly exclude it from any official panel. The Naruto panel is a huge Jump Festa fan draw.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2013)

^ No, not that I am aware of. 

I'm surprised that he'd skip a panel even if it ends in 2014 though. Isn't 75% of the panel the anime voice actors, anyway? The anime will still be going....


----------



## ShinobisWill (Dec 22, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Naruto has had a panel since the year 2001. The only reason Naruto would not have a panel next year is if the series tanked in popularity to the point no one gave a shit anymore, or if the series is racing towards a 2014 or Q1 2015 conclusion.



Right, and maybe Kishi thinks it "may" tank hard enough next year to not need a panel next year?

Or maybe it really will end. Who can say? 

But as Pika said, the anime will still be going. Why would Kishi drop the panel for next year if the Naruto anime still has a way to go? Especially with all these fillers thrown in the mix.


----------



## shintebukuro (Dec 22, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Kishi said back in mid-2012 that the manga had "about a year and a half left, maybe a little longer."
> 
> and a couple of months ago; "Please enjoy the story about a boy called Naruto for just a *little longer.*" Which was preceded by something along the lines of "All that's left to focus on are Sasuke, Madara and the Juubi.".
> 
> ...



Kishi has been claiming the manga will end "soon" for years and years. It's s completely meaningless thing for him to say. He said the manga would end in a year and a half, and here we are...a year and a half later, with tons of things that need to happen/be explained/etc while we continue to move at a snail's pace.

It's just filler he announces when he has nothing else to say and wants to string us along. Just like the Kakashi's Year nonsense, when the guy ended up drawing _nothing of the sort, *whatsoever*_.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 22, 2013)

^'Kakashi's year' was obviously the Tobito reveal, which he intended to put into the story much earlier.
He kept saying how he was sorry that he didn't have time for Kakashi despite making promises for the three or so years straight.
So it's obvious he had to stretch out the story. Maybe it's the same shit here, but I hope not. It's not the first time he says we are close to the finale after all.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> *Kishi has been claiming the manga will end "soon" for years and years.* It's s completely meaningless thing for him to say. He said the manga would end in a year and a half, and here we are...a year and a half later, with tons of things that need to happen/be explained/etc while we continue to move at a snail's pace.
> 
> It's just filler he announces when he has nothing else to say and wants to string us along. Just like the Kakashi's Year nonsense, when the guy ended up drawing _nothing of the sort, *whatsoever*_.


No he hasn't. He said in mid 2012 that it should run for a year and  a half longer(basically *right now*), and *maybe a little longer.* That is the *only time* spare 2 months ago that he said the series was nearing its conclusion. He hasn't been saying it for "years and years." Don't make things up. 

And we got *plenty* of Kakashi panel time and exposition over the past 2 years. So he did deliver on that.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 22, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Kishi said back in mid-2012 that the manga had "about a year and a half left, maybe a little longer."
> 
> and a couple of months ago; "Please enjoy the story about a boy called Naruto for just a *little longer.*" Which was preceded by something along the lines of "All that's left to focus on are Sasuke, Madara and the Juubi.".
> 
> ...


Hey Louis, let me tell you a story about a man who wrote his legal dissertation. He assumed that he would only write 600 words on a particular section before going on to write the conclusion, that was until he realised that the section needed more depth, what he thought was 600 words turned out to be 3000. 

The series could very well end next year, but I don't know why you are being so forceful in trying to get people to accept that. Seldom are estimations accurate, which is all Kishimoto has given us. He could very well start writing the final arc and realise he wants to expand on certain areas; after all, this is a man who only included the Kushina flashbacks due to his experiences of being a father.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Hey Louis, let me tell you a story about a man who wrote his legal dissertation. He assumed that he would only write 600 words on a particular section before going on to write the conclusion, that was until he realised that the section needed more depth, what he thought was 600 words turned out to be 3000.
> 
> The series could very well end next year, *but I don't know why you are being so forceful in trying to get people to accept that.* Seldom are estimations accurate, which is all Kishimoto has given us. He could very well start writing the final arc and realise he wants to expand on certain areas; after all, this is a man who only included the Kushina flashbacks due to his experiences of being a father.


Because Naruto just doesn't have 100-150 chapters left to give. Kishi isn't going to put us through another 92 chapter borefest of a fight with Madara like he did with Obito. He saw the sales tank by 800+ thousand between 2012 and 2013 and he's said on 3 occasions now within the past year and a half(2 being in the last 2 months) that we're moving towards a conclusion. People need to accept that this is the last big arc of the series, there won't be another supervillain to carry the series another 3 years.


----------



## shintebukuro (Dec 22, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> No he hasn't. He said in mid 2012 that it should run for a year and  a half longer(basically *right now*), and *maybe a little longer.* That is the *only time* spare 2 months ago that he said the series was nearing its conclusion. He hasn't been saying it for "years and years." Don't make things up.



No, I explicitly recall him saying "Naruto wouldn't be a very long series," and "please continue reading as the story rushes towards a climax," among probably another quote/s made around 4 years ago, potentially longer.

I don't go around making things up...



> And we got *plenty* of Kakashi panel time and exposition over the past 2 years. So he did deliver on that.



The funny part is that he said he'd deliver it 4 years ago and he just got to it.

How do you claim something will occur _next year_ in the story, and then take *4 years* to get to it?

Answer: the guy has a basic outline for the future and makes flimsy suggestions to keep people reading. Seriously, the guy claimed something would occur in the next 46 chapters (a year), and accidentally forgot about the 160 extra chapters in the middle? That's about 16 VOLUMES.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> No he hasn't. He said in mid 2012 that it should run for a year and  a half longer(basically *right now*), and *maybe a little longer.* That is the *only time* spare 2 months ago that he said the series was nearing its conclusion. He hasn't been saying it for "years and years." Don't make things up.
> 
> And we got *plenty* of Kakashi panel time and exposition over the past 2 years. So he did deliver on that.



Dude you really like advertizing the great truth's of life or you seem as if you want to carve it into everyone's *brains *with *fire *and* anvil*.

*No* one is making things up they are just saying on the info that they have at hand. Besides if it really was nearing its conclusion don't you think that Jump would had announced it *already?* After all it is its 2nd biggest hottest best selling manga after One Piece and the Manga that sells the most worldwide.


----------



## auem (Dec 22, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Because Naruto just doesn't have 100-150 chapters left to give. Kishi isn't going to put us through another 92 chapter borefest of a fight with Madara like he did with Obito. *He saw the sales tank by 800+ thousand between 2012 and 2013 *and he's said on 3 occasions now within the past year and a half(2 being in the last 2 months) that we're moving towards a conclusion. People need to accept that this is the last big arc of the series, there won't be another supervillain to carry the series another 3 years.


this year *total sale/new volumes released*  equals that off 2011 and 2009..in 2012 it was higher and who are you to predict that 2014 it won't rise again...?
likes of you are long been predicting that Naruto will fall,but it is still among top 5 most selling mangas in Japan...and in case you don't know,new Naruto movie is supposed to come out in 2014....


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2013)

auem said:


> this year *total sale/new volumes released*  equals that off 2011 and 2009..in 2012 it was higher and who are you to predict that 2014 it won't rise again...?
> likes of you are long been predicting that Naruto will fall,but it is still among top 5 most selling mangas in Japan...and in case you don't know,new Naruto movie is supposed to come out in 2014....



That's right, only because the current arc is long and sucks doesnt mean that naruto overall sucks. Considering that most part of Naruto its the rock and roll of international manga, it keeps making money therefore they keep pushing the manga.

I think that kishi should take a hiatus or rest in order to refresh himself and energize his ideas and all that.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2013)

> No, I explicitly recall him saying "Naruto wouldn't be a very long  series," and "please continue reading as the story rushes towards a  climax," among probably another quote/s made around 4 years ago,  potentially longer.
> 
> I don't go around making things up...


If you don't have a citation... Then yes, you're making things up.



> Answer: the guy has a basic outline for the future and makes flimsy  suggestions to keep people reading. Seriously, the guy claimed something  would occur in the next 46 chapters (a year), and accidentally forgot  about the 160 extra chapters in the middle? That's about 16 VOLUMES.


We're not going to have 16 volumes of Naruto vs. Madara and Sasuke. Sorry to burst your bubble.



auem said:


> this year *total sale/new volumes released*  equals that off 2011 and 2009..in 2012 it was higher and *who are you to predict that 2014 it won't rise again...?
> likes of you are long been predicting that Naruto will fall,but it is still among top 5 most selling mangas in Japan...*and in case you don't know,new Naruto movie is supposed to come out in 2014....


2010: 7,409,068
2011: 6,874,840
2012: 6,495,240
2013: 5,553,933

You were saying? 




> Dude you really like advertizing the great truth's of life or you seem as if you want to carve it into everyone's *brains *with *fire *and* anvil*.
> 
> *No* one is making things up *they are just saying on the info that  they have at hand.* Besides if it really was nearing its conclusion don't  you think that Jump would had announced it *already?* After all it is its 2nd biggest hottest best selling manga after One Piece and the Manga that sells the most worldwide.



Exactly, so why do you take issue with what I'm saying? o.o


----------



## auem (Dec 22, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> 2010: 7,409,068
> 2011: 6,874,840
> 2012: 6,495,240
> 2013: 5,553,933
> ...



2011--->5 new volumes...ratio 13,74,968 per volume released...
2012--->4 new volumes....ratio  16,23,810...........
2013---->4 new voumes...ratio  13,88,483..........

this ratio is a indicator as new volumes are where bucks of the sell comes from...without 3rd volume,OP would have lost to SNK in sells this year....


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2013)

auem said:


> 2011--->5 new volumes...ratio 13,74,968 per volume released...
> 2012--->4 new volumes....ratio  16,23,810...........
> 2013---->4 new voumes...ratio  13,88,483..........
> 
> this ratio is a indicator as new volumes are where bucks of the sell comes from...without 3rd volume,OP would have lost to SNK in sells this year....


Except... Ya know... It didn't? I could just as easily turn around and say that if Oda wasn't sick and was able to release 4 volumes like he usually does that OP would have blown SnK out of the water. Not sure what any of that has to do with what we're discussing though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2013)

Well that got off topic pretty quickly.

Fun fact: Nobody here knows when the manga is ending. It's entirely dependent on where Kishi decides to take the characters currently.

I seriously doubt sales have anything to do with it considering the fact that it's still one of the biggest manga worldwide. I don't think he is going "Well time to cut this manga short because I only made 200 million yen this year instead of 220 million."


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2013)

In a year? Finally, we are now closer to seeing the Sage and Naruto's ascension to God status.


----------



## auem (Dec 22, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Except... Ya know... It didn't? I could just as easily turn around and say that if Oda wasn't sick and was able to release 4 volu*mes like he usually does that OP would have blown SnK out of the water. Not sure what any of that has to do with what we're discussing though*.



except it shows that  you are wrong in claiming Naruto's popularity has been falling..figures show it is holding up to the same..
if you follow Oricon's sales chart,you will see after OP,Naruto volumes sales most in first month of release...Magi and Kuroku which sold more this year average 4,00,000 in first week compared to 7,00,000 of Naruto..it is the past volumes sell that pushed their tally as new readers are joining in....Naruto's readership is intact....


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 22, 2013)

ziemiak11 said:


> Thread to put info about Jumpfesta 2014. So far I've only found info about new game and.... mecha Naruto.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn0krKTCYMQ[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, Kishi really is a Godzilla fan. This looks terrible, though.

At least I see Itachi's name in that fake (?) movie poster. So it's not _all_ shit.

I have like zero motivation to buy the next Storm game as of this moment, though.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 22, 2013)

good fucking riddance

I'll personally open a bottle of champagne the moment that abortion of a story finally ends and it'll taste like the tears of a hundred narutoforums posters


----------



## niko88 (Dec 22, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> That's right, only because the current arc is long and sucks doesnt mean that naruto overall sucks.


Current  arc has only two chapter


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 22, 2013)

Mecha Naruto for the final villain!

Madara : I am the stronges-*got one-shot by Mecha Naruto from behind*
Naruto: !!!!
Madara: How-I got beaten by a mecha? *died*
Mecha Naruto:  Time to replace the real Naruto! *lunge toward Naruto*


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2013)

So.... when will we get space ninjas... riding on a dragon?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> So.... when will we get space ninjas... riding on a dragon?



…


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 22, 2013)

Can someone tell me, what did kishi said on Jump festa? 
Did he said next year is Kakashi year?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2013)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Can someone tell me, what did kishi said on Jump festa?
> Did he said next year is Kakashi year?



I hope so, he's been promising it for long enough ph


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 22, 2013)

Trebla Sless enitsraw said:


> called this shit 5 years ago, lets go sauske!!


Sasuke going Elder son, fuck yeah.


Louis-954 said:


> Because Naruto just doesn't have 100-150 chapters left to give. Kishi isn't going to put us through another 92 chapter borefest of a fight with Madara like he did with Obito. He saw the sales tank by 800+ thousand between 2012 and 2013 and he's said on 3 occasions now within the past year and a half(2 being in the last 2 months) that we're moving towards a conclusion. People need to accept that this is the last big arc of the series, there won't be another supervillain to carry the series another 3 years.


Even if it continues on I don't think it's an absolute that there needs to be a villain.

Kishi could literally get three more interesting years out of this manga by tying up the loose ends that he only hinted at on the way to this point. 

Visit Uzushiogakure and find out what really happened to the Uzumaki clan. While in control of Kirigakure did Madara order it destroyed? Was it Kumo? Did Hanzo order it smashed and then took back prisoners who integrated into Rain Country society?

Pursuant to that idea, will Naruto try and meet the rest of his family. He's met Nagato, but he hasn't actually recognized Karin as an Uzumaki. For an orphan kid it seems like it would be somewhat important.

Will there be new jinchuriki? Will we get backstory on the old ones?

Will the Five Great Villages just slide into an easy peace or will there be ongoing friction once the threat is passed? What about the smaller non-Kage villages? How will they fit into the new regime? How will the Daimyo feel about a permanent unified shinobi force?

Will we actually learn what each individual Mangekyo design means?

There are a lot of details that were glossed over, that could be easily be expanded into a rich continuation even if it is an epilogue.

That doesn't even touch on people's shipping needs, even those with some plot significance, like Sasuke's ancient promise to revive his clan. (And if he uses his Spiral Eye to use some resurrection technique and literally revive his clan...I'll be pissed.)



shadowmaria said:


> ?



You know Kishimoto really draws Shenron well. It's a pity he didn't put dragons in this story.


----------



## vered (Dec 22, 2013)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Sasuke going Elder son, fuck yeah.
> 
> Even if it continues on I don't think it's an absolute that there needs to be a villain.
> 
> ...



while at first i thought its going this way with Sasuke,it appears all figurines had the same swirly eyes like he had and its not even an art by Kishi. someone posted more pics depicting all the figurines.
basically this means nothing.


----------



## Hayn (Dec 22, 2013)

Louis is obviously Kishi


----------



## NW (Dec 22, 2013)

niko88 said:


> Current  arc has only two chapter


That's nice.



Rokudaime said:


> Mecha Naruto for the final villain!
> 
> Madara : I am the stronges-*got one-shot by Mecha Naruto from behind*
> Naruto: !!!!
> ...


The Mecha-Naruto crap is so stupid I actually take him seriously. 



Amat?rasu’s Son said:


> Visit Uzushiogakure and find out what really happened to the Uzumaki clan. While in control of Kirigakure did Madara order it destroyed? Was it Kumo? Did Hanzo order it smashed and then took back prisoners who integrated into Rain Country society?


Madara was never in control of Kirigakure. At least not as far as anything currently known in canon.

Although I guess the odd circumstances of Rin's death may have suggested that Madara was in control of it before Obito.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 22, 2013)

Mecha-Naruto is really funny
Btw,this is the second time that Kishimoto talks about Madara's strength in an interview.The first one was when Madara was still an Edo.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2013)

> Sasuke going Elder son, fuck yeah.


For the umpteenth time, No.
pair of boobs 



> Kishi could literally get* three more* interesting years out of this manga  by tying up the loose ends that he only hinted at on the way to this  point.


 :rofl 



> Visit Uzushiogakure and find out what really happened to the Uzumaki  clan. While in control of Kirigakure did Madara order it destroyed? Was  it Kumo? Did Hanzo order it smashed and then took back prisoners who  integrated into Rain Country society?


Kirigakure was never destroyed.



> Pursuant to that idea, will Naruto try and meet the rest of his family.  He's met Nagato, but he hasn't actually recognized Karin as an Uzumaki.  For an orphan kid it seems like it would be somewhat important.


He's met Karin already and while he doesn't know of her Uzumaki heritage he doesn't know Nagato hails from the clan, either. Basically, it's not important, and it wouldn't take more than a few pages for her to come out as an Uzumaki to him if it really does need to happen.



> Will we actually learn what each individual Mangekyo design means?


In all likelihood Madara is going to tell us all about the Choki MS along with the other Sharingan varieties soon enough.



> That doesn't even touch on people's shipping needs, even those with some  plot significance, like Sasuke's ancient promise to revive his clan.  (And if he uses his Spiral Eye to use some resurrection technique and  literally revive his clan...I'll be pissed.)


In case you haven't noticed yet...

1. This isn't a shoujo.
2. Kishi doesn't give a shit about peoples "shipping needs." That's why he flips flops back and forth on pairings and why romance in this manga is borderline non-existent. To him, it's just a selling tool, not something he's going to devote an entire arc or two to fleshing out.



> That doesn't even touch on people's shipping needs, even those with some  plot significance, like Sasuke's ancient promise to revive his clan.  (And if he uses his Spiral Eye to use some resurrection technique and  literally revive his clan...I'll be pissed.)


Pretty sure Kishi meant figuratively(as in the clans honor), and not literally.



> Louis is obviously Kishi


Or, you know, maybe I'm adamant about it because this is what Kishi himself has been telling us now for a year and a half.


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2013)

at the start of the show kish said he wasnt sure if hed be there next year.
then at one point in the show, when the voice actors told that kish should try voice  acting next year for a change, kish said in that case he would definitely skip the next jump festa.

so, forget about the 'within a year' thing. Some of the audience took the first comment that way, because kish always says the end is near and this time as well, at the end of the show kish said that "Naruto(manga) has reached to the stage to move towards resolution. it's drawing closer to the end. I will try to make the windup well convincing to the readers"  
the fact is, sure its ending and heven knows when.


ill add more from reliable reports.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 22, 2013)

Im just happy that i dont have to argue with people on how  the manga wont end this year. Just that there wont be a jump stage. Which make sense. If this is truly all the information that we are getting. Then I dont see the point in anticipating this anymore. Especially since Last year jump supposedly Shounen put the gag on kishi.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 22, 2013)

vered said:


> while at first i thought its going this way with Sasuke,it appears all figurines had the same swirly eyes like he had and its not even an art by Kishi. someone posted more pics depicting all the figurines.
> basically this means nothing.



Did no one click the "shingeki no chibi" link I left where all the characters have swirly eyes?


----------



## gershwin (Dec 22, 2013)

takL said:


> so, forget about the 'within a year' thing.


So now 12 pages of this thread is filler


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2013)

gershwin said:


> So now 12 pages of this thread is filler



admittedly it was my fault. sorry about that everyone. 



Csdabest said:


> people on how  the manga wont end this year.



uve alredy seen the manga didnt end this year havent u?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 22, 2013)

Can you confirm any activity from the panel takL? Like seiyuu talk, etc.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 22, 2013)

takL said:


> at the start of the show kish said he wasnt sure if hed be there next year.
> then at one point in the show, when the voice actors told that kish should try voice  acting next year for a change, kish said in that case he would definitely skip the next jump festa.
> 
> so, forget about the 'within a year' thing. Some of the audience took the first comment that way, because kish always says the end is near and this time as well, at the end of the show kish said that "Naruto(manga) has reached to the stage to move towards resolution. it's drawing closer to the end. I will try to make the windup well convincing to the readers"
> ...



Sounds more like Kishi is speaking the same thing just want to keep the fans hyped up, I think specifically that meant by ending war arc. Plus I remember him saying that year after year.


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2013)

mangaka announcing that their series is ending soon never hypes up the fans. quite the opposit.



Lovely said:


> Can you confirm any activity from the panel takL? Like seiyuu talk, etc.



about how the show went, im posting what i get from reliable reports. 
(still heresay because I wasnt there myself)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Madara was never in control of Kirigakure. At least not as far as anything currently known in canon.
> 
> Although I guess the odd circumstances of Rin's death may have suggested that Madara was in control of it before Obito.



Considering the White Zetsus could come in and out whenever they wanted from their hideout maybe they were keeping an eye on the whole world for him while he and Obito were isolated. Maybe he was looking for something, anything, that could help him make Obito change his mind and work with him towards Mugen Tsukuyomi, so when White Zetsu saw that Kakashi was on his way to rescue Rin from Kiri, Madara ordered him to let him know so that he'd be involved in most likely an event that would change his mindset.



takL said:


> admittedly it was my fault. sorry about that everyone.



S'alright. You just translate his statements to us and most here know already how he behaves in these events: vaguely hints at things to come and will even joke about them among other things. I'm starting to think that he comes to the Festa more to have a fun time and chill around instead of going and drop clues of what will happen in the manga.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 22, 2013)

At the current pace the manga is going there is no way in hell I believe it's ending before next Jump festa. Sasuke vs Naruto still hasn't happened yet, and you know for dam sure, that battle will be the most slowly passed and overly broken up w/ filler flashbacks battle we've ever seen; far surpassing the Obito battle. So that alone is probably going to be 40 to 50 chapters, which alone is over an year worth of manga. Than on top of that there is still Madara, Orochimaru, and Zetsu-Obito to be dealt w/, which is at least 10-15 chapters of fighting at the current pace and about 30 to 40 chapters worth of talking and flashback BS. So we're looking at at least  2 to 2 1/2 more years of manga, before we even approach to final chapters and epilogue.

And also anyone saying Kishi isn't stretching the manga out recently; the countless pages wasted on fodder being like "hey what's going on" says otherwise. The fact that Kishi said the manga would be over in an year and half, almost a year and half ago and were not even done w/ Obito yet, also demonstrates how much Kishi has padded the manga out lately. Considering no major manga's with the popularity of Naruto have surfaced in recent years and bleach is also coming to an end, you better believe that Shonen Jump is pleading w/ Kishi to extend the manga as long as possible and has his Editors telling him to slow the pace down at every chance they get. I'll tell you right now that Naruto will not end until ether A) the sales on Naruto merchandise drop dramatically or B) there is a new manga that Shonen Jump feels comfortable in the fact that can replace it. Until than Shonen Jump will have Kishi keep extending it and just making villains like Orochimaru suddenly take 30-40 chapters to defeat. Mark my words.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2013)

> Sasuke vs Naruto still hasn't happened yet, and you know for dam sure,  that battle will be the most slowly passed and overly broken up w/  filler flashbacks battle we've ever seen; far surpassing the Obito  battle.


Please for baby Jesus's sake no. >.<


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2013)

takL said:


> at the start of the show kish said he wasnt sure if hed be there next year.
> then at one point in the show, when the voice actors told that kish should try voice  acting next year for a change, kish said in that case he would definitely skip the next jump festa.
> 
> so, forget about the 'within a year' thing. Some of the audience took the first comment that way, because kish always says the end is near and this time as well, at the end of the show kish said that "Naruto(manga) has reached to the stage to move towards resolution. it's drawing closer to the end. I will try to make the windup well convincing to the readers"
> ...




damn it kishi 

but as always, thanks takL!!!!!!!!!!! 

you will be our little secret informer  lurking in da 2ch places


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 22, 2013)

lmaon @ people who thinks kishi cares about the pairings.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2013)

takL said:


> at the start of the show kish said he wasnt sure if hed be there next year.
> then at one point in the show, when the voice actors told that kish should try voice  acting next year for a change, kish said in that case he would definitely skip the next jump festa.
> 
> so, forget about the 'within a year' thing. Some of the audience took the first comment that way, because kish always says the end is near and this time as well, at the end of the show kish said that "Naruto(manga) has reached to the stage to move towards resolution. it's drawing closer to the end. I will try to make the windup well convincing to the readers"
> ...



Thanks for the update! 

This makes more sense. 



Lovely said:


> Can you *confirm* any activity from the panel takL? Like seiyuu talk, etc.



Read this as "perform" and thought you were asking takL to re-enact stuff and post it.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 22, 2013)

It was all miscommunication! I'm so glad! Manga isn't ending


----------



## Gunners (Dec 22, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Because Naruto just doesn't have 100-150 chapters left to give. Kishi isn't going to put us through another 92 chapter borefest of a fight with Madara like he did with Obito. He saw the sales tank by 800+ thousand between 2012 and 2013 and he's said on 3 occasions now within the past year and a half(2 being in the last 2 months) that we're moving towards a conclusion. People need to accept that this is the last big arc of the series, there won't be another supervillain to carry the series another 3 years.


The above posts reads like an unnecessary cheap shot which makes me question ( strongly believe) their is an element of bias in your post. A slump of 800k in sales can be attributed to releasing less volumes; however even if it couldn't be attributed to releasing less volumes, a fall of 800k does not prevent the series being a success ergo it wouldn't be the go head to quickly wrap things up. 

As for whether the series still has 100-150 chapters left. You should try using certain arcs as a reference to see how things can add up. E.g. Retrieve Sasuke arc in part 1 was 48 chapters, character flashback arcs are usually 9 chapters, immortals arc was 26 chapters, covering Itachi and Nagato took over 100 chapters. 

Should Kishimoto decide to deal with Sasuke, Kabuto, whatever Orochimaru has done, the Elder and Younger brother, and the effect of the war, it is not difficult to see the series taking another 100 chapters. The unresolved issues allow for it, and the time he's spend on similar issues in the past suggest they will each be an issue requiring a minimum amount of chapters.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2013)

Agree to disagree then. I'm going to take Kishi's word at face value. I have no reason not to considering there really isn't much left to cover. But hey, if you interpret things differently or are in denial about the series rushing towards a conclusion despite Kishi himself saying so then that's your prerogative.


----------



## navy (Dec 22, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> It was all miscommunication! I'm so glad! Manga isn't ending



It still is....


----------



## rac585 (Dec 22, 2013)

do people really need kishi to confirm the manga is ending to realize the manga is ending? i am confused.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 22, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Agree to disagree then. I'm going to take Kishi's word at face value. I have no reason not to considering there really isn't much left to cover. But hey, if you interpret things differently or are in denial about the series rushing towards a conclusion despite Kishi himself saying so then that's your prerogative.



I always find it funny when people say ''agree to disagree'' just before making a snarky comment.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I always find it funny when people say ''agree to disagree'' just before making a snarky comment.


Nothing snarky about it. Like I said, if you interpret his words differently, then fine.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2013)

niko88 said:


> Current  arc has only two chapter



That depends on wether you consider it a new arc or not. It is still technically the war arc.


----------



## geG (Dec 22, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> That depends on wether you consider it a new arc or not. It is still technically the war arc.



Of course it's still the war arc, what's the point in arbitrarily splitting up arcs when there's still no resolution to the arc's main conflict

In reality the current arc has been going on since chapter fucking 489.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Dec 22, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I always find it funny when people say ''agree to disagree'' just before making a snarky comment.



"Agree to disagree, even though I'm right"


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 22, 2013)

Geg said:


> Of course it's still the war arc, what's the point in arbitrarily splitting up arcs when there's still no resolution to the arc's main conflict
> 
> In reality the current arc has been going on since chapter fucking 489.



More like since it literally started in 515.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 22, 2013)

@navy

it's not ending as soon as we initially believed is what I meant to say.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 22, 2013)

Kishimoto's comment about Madara saying "I made Madara too strong...but he has to get defeated or the story would get stuck that I think they(naruto's side)ll win but havent decided how" proves the exact point I was making last week about Madara's strength. Kishi's thrown out the rulebook when it comes to his jutsu, strength specifics, thrown out logic so whenever he gets defeated people will call it an asspull. The fact is he didn't stick to a particular set of rules when he dealt with his character (like with other characters even Obito) so now he's written himself into a corner. Thank you Kishi for proving me right. His character strength makes no sense. 

It's also inevitable he will get TnJ'd as well. TnJ always comes after a big fight with a major villain, the fact is Kishi doesn't know how they're going to get Madara into a low position so it makes sense. No matter what he does people will say "that character can't do that" or "see that makes no sense". That's what happens when you don't think things out well. Madara will get outright defeated and then he will be TnJ'd. 

Now to the manga possibly ending next year.....don't believe that bullshit. 

As many other posters have said, mostly those that have been around for 5+ years like myself, Kishi always says these types of things. What it boils down to is that Kishi has no idea how to accurately depict how long a sequence in the manga will last. He's been horrible with it and he's been that way since I joined NF and this JumpFesta info started to get posted each year. He says Naruto might not be around next year, I'm telling you that we will probably get 2-3 years left. Why? Because Kishi's horrible at these things. He's not going to suddenly get better when he's been wrong with it the entire time. Even his comment there was open-ended. 

With even that said, we're not getting some long Madara fight either. Kishi's comments leave room for the final portion of the manga. Again, I'll say this Madara fight will wrap up in around I don't know, 10 chapters at most if not 12. Afterwards we will deal with the "affect-effects". Afterwards we will switch to Team Sasuke and then that will be the final portion. That can last until the end of next year and all of 2015 and we're good to go. What I find funny is that many people in this thread don't know how long each arc is in the manga. The arc are far longer than people give them credit. If Kishi wants to throw in a few fights (Naruto vs Sasuke, Orochimaru vs Kakashi and etc) then he will easily be able to fill in a good portion with fights themselves. Please don't underestimate the length of these arcs. 

I'm fairly pleased at what we've found out.


----------



## peroxideboy (Dec 22, 2013)

*Take this with a massive grain of salt,* but I know a couple of people who were at Jumpfesta who claim to have had heard solid information after Kishimoto had a few private interviews with some people.

This is what they relayed to me:

- Naruto is ending in Q1 2015
- There are no plans for any spin-off series
- Madara still has quite a bit left to accomplish before he's killed off
- Q1 2014 will be the "time for Sasuke"
- The seeds for Naruto vs. Sasuke will be planted immediately after Madara's defeat
- Kishi has two power-ups planned for both Naruto and Sasuke
- One of Sasuke's power-up(s) will involve senjutsu and something "strange" will happen to his eyes. The other one will have him apply a hiraishin principle (not sure what that means). I wasn't given any details regarding Naruto
- After the war is over there will be some unrest in the shinobi ranks, this will relate to Naruto vs. Sasuke

Once again, take this with a massive grain of salt.


----------



## adeshina365 (Dec 22, 2013)

peroxideboy said:


> *Take this with a massive grain of salt,* but I know a couple of people who were at Jumpfesta who claim to have had heard solid information after Kishimoto had a few private interviews with some people.
> 
> This is what they relayed to me:
> 
> ...


Definitely not taking this at face value; nonetheless, nothing here seems unbelievable.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 22, 2013)

Seriously doubt Kishi would willingly allow such sensitive information to be leaked just like that...


----------



## rac585 (Dec 22, 2013)

no year of kakashi mention must be fake.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 22, 2013)

peroxideboy said:


> *Take this with a massive grain of salt,* but I know a couple of people who were at Jumpfesta who claim to have had heard solid information after Kishimoto had a few private interviews with some people.
> 
> This is what they relayed to me:
> 
> ...



There's always someone whose known someone that had alleged private interviews with Kishi at these events.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 22, 2013)

There is plenty to cover over well one year of chapters.

Considering Kishimoto's MO these days regarding pacing, Madara would take at least three volumes to deal with. Rise, plateau, defeat (very generous, he probably will take more than that). Then there is Orochimaru, Sasuke, the tailed beasts...

However, how much of this is really likely? Kishi said there probably won't be a space for Naruto next year and last year's quip that Naruto would be over in 1,5 year is clear. It just means there isn't as much to cover as people think. Madara even clocking at the bare minimum (three volumes) would mean there won't be Naruto vs Sasuke in an "epic" final fight. Just expect it to be the last thing in the last chapter. You'll never know who wins between the two.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2013)

^ Oro is done.



peroxideboy said:


> *Take this with a massive grain of salt,* but I know a couple of people who were at Jumpfesta who claim to have had heard solid information after Kishimoto had a few private interviews with some people.
> 
> This is what they relayed to me:
> 
> ...



If Madara has a lot to accomplish, how can Q1 2014 be Sasuke's time? 

Otherwise this sounds like nothing that many haven't predicted. Pretty suspicious.


----------



## Danzio (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm not really buying the one year thing. Oro will still make an impact, Madara's just getting started, lack of power ups, Naruto's yet to face  Sasuke, etc.




peroxideboy said:


> *Take this with a massive grain of salt,* but I know a couple of people who were at Jumpfesta who claim to have had heard solid information after Kishimoto had a few private interviews with some people.
> 
> This is what they relayed to me:
> 
> ...





_"I believe you, peroxideboy"_



*- Said no one ever.*


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 22, 2013)

I could care less about the remaining length of the manga. What I really care about is the quality of the chapters remaining...which as of currently wastes a lot of pages and panel time on pointless and redundant things. I'd rather see the manga end soon than see the quality continue to be diminished simply so it can be drawn out longer.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Dec 22, 2013)

Danzio said:


> I'm not really buying the one year thing. Oro will still make an impact, *Madara's just getting started, lack of power ups, Naruto's yet to face  Sasuke, etc.*



you forgot about the hints we got always about a possible naruto with rikudou sennin meeting or so (idk if this happens, but there were these hints with the rinnegan eyes in narutos background).

about oro and sasuke, mhm we still dont know their "goals". i think that madara will last longer than Q1 2014 and for me it seems possible, that naruto will last until Q1 2015 or end earlier. but it is still hard to predict anything, it lies in kishis hands how fast he will go on...

i hope we get some nice chapters, this is more important than the length of the manga...


----------



## Lelouch71 (Dec 22, 2013)

Given the updates look like the manga won't be ending next year. Of course it will be ending soon. I guess it depends on what soon means for Kishimoto. I was hoping it would next year but logically Kishi will need more time to wrap things up with Madara, Sasuke, and possibly Orochimaru. Hopefully this fight won't be too long though. It lasted long enough.


----------



## clary2306 (Dec 22, 2013)

Can someone translate 

it's *Jump Festa  Report*. Maybe we can get some  more information?


----------



## Rosi (Dec 22, 2013)

clary2306 said:


> Can someone translate
> 
> it's *Jump Festa  Report*. Maybe we can get some  more information?



Seems like that promised Kakashi anime special will be made into a movie? 

And there isn't anything about Kishi.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 22, 2013)

More detail on the Naruto panel (Copy & Pasted from original post):




mezzomarinaio said:


> 次に中村千絵さんのイラスト。やはりこれもサスケの「火影になる」宣言の所でした。途端に井上 さんから「サ スケとサクラ一緒じゃないの、さすがに仲が良いねぇ〜」との茶化しが入ります。「そうだそうだ 」と竹内さん 。慌てて否定する杉山さんと中村さんに再び笑いに包まれる場内。
> 
> _Next was the turn of Nakamura Chie's drawing. As expected, it also depicted Sasuke's 'I'll become Hokage' declaration. As soon as she was done, Inoue-san started poking fun at her, saying 'Aren't Sasuke and Sakura together? As I thought, they're getting along, aren't they?'. Takeuchi-san replied with 'Indeed, indeed'. Sugiyama-san and Nakamura-san became flustered and denied it, and the audience was wrapped up in laughter again._
> 
> ...


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 22, 2013)

> Madara - and Kishi answered that Madara is simply too strong, but that Naruto is the main character, and if he doesn't beat him the story can't proceed... so he has to beat him, but he still hasn't decided how he's going to do it



Guess it wasn't a joke


----------



## ch1p (Dec 22, 2013)

*nosebleed*


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 22, 2013)

Lovely said:


> More detail on the Naruto panel (Copy & Pasted from original post):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Thank you for posting this here


----------



## clary2306 (Dec 22, 2013)

awww cute~



sr i don't remember the source


----------



## Abz (Dec 22, 2013)

"_Inoue drew some thing 'strange' with kakashi and potatoes_"

I beg your pardon?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 22, 2013)

Im curious to see some of the questions Kishi answered. If anyone knows where to find them, that'd be nice if they could post them here!


----------



## Rosi (Dec 22, 2013)

I remember the times when the Q&A part at Jumpfesta's was actually interesting 
And did he seriously say to some fan that he doesn't yet know how to defeat Madara? That's just bad  I hope he was just bs-ing.


----------



## Abz (Dec 22, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I remember the times when the Q&A part at Jumpfesta's was actually interesting
> And did he seriously say to some fan that he doesn't yet know how to defeat Madara? That's just bad  I hope he was just bs-ing, like always.



Red-herring.....

We all know how good kishi is at doing that


----------



## Rosi (Dec 22, 2013)

This actually makes sense. He probably didn't know how to defeat Obito too, only that he was gonna get TnJ'ed at the end, but had no idea how to get to that point. Hence we got the random sword bullshit


----------



## Gunners (Dec 22, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I remember the times when the Q&A part at Jumpfesta's was actually interesting
> And did he seriously say to some fan that he doesn't yet know how to defeat Madara? That's just bad  I hope he was just bs-ing.



Please  he just needs to figure out a unique way of him landing a Rasengan.


----------



## Krippy (Dec 22, 2013)

that takL causing a shitstorm 



peroxideboy said:


> *Take this with a massive grain of salt,* but I know a couple of people who were at Jumpfesta who claim to have had heard solid information after Kishimoto had a few private interviews with some people.
> 
> This is what they relayed to me:
> 
> ...



Hella suspicious first post of yours.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 22, 2013)

shinobi ranks? Naruto vs Sasuke? this have anything to do with possible future chunin exam fight between the two?


----------



## geG (Dec 22, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> More like since it literally started in 515.



The war may have started then, but the arc started way before then


----------



## StickaStick (Dec 22, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> lolol. madara's so powerful even the writer doesnt know how to defeat him. and ppl were saying juubito > madara
> 
> anyway its a good thing madara wont last too long, its probably for the better. else he'll end up ruining him beyond repair
> 
> thx takl. i love you. yes homo


lmao Kishi didn't know how to defeat Juubito either.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2013)

Kubo had the same problem with Aizen.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 22, 2013)

I guess Sasuke and Naruto will fight at the chunin exams...like I predicted.


----------



## Krippy (Dec 22, 2013)

There aint a chunin exam stadium in the world that can contain their firepower :sanji


----------



## StickaStick (Dec 22, 2013)

Yup no way the manga's ending next year. Just recently in the Juubito sub-arc there was like 2-3 straight chapters that could have qualified as filler. And now Kishi is going to put it into high gear? not a chance.

Two to three years seems much more likely if Kishi stays true to form.


----------



## navy (Dec 22, 2013)

Naruto will set the Kyuubi free. Should bring the scale down.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2013)

So it's confirmed Naruto will be the one defeating Madara, and him alone.


----------



## NW (Dec 22, 2013)

People ACTUALLY THINK they'll fight in the Chunin Exams?! 

yeah, no. It's been foreshadowed to have MUCH more weight than a friendly spar or anything close.

By "ranks", he probably means "among shinobi". As in trouble stirring up about the system.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> People ACTUALLY THINK they'll fight in the Chunin Exams?!
> 
> yeah, no. It's been foreshadowed to have MUCH more weight than a friendly spar or anything close.
> 
> By "ranks", he probably means "among shinobi". As in trouble stirring up about the system.



Chuunin Exams wouldn't even make it past the written exam with these two.


But In that shifty post by that one guy with all that soo called juicy info. 


History has proven that these side interviews and pockets of info have been right.

Akatsuki will gain more members(Taka filled in those ranks along with Kabuto)

One of the new members of akatsuki will be Tsunade Cousin(Tsunade is Senju. Which are relatives to Uzamaki. Karin is Uzamaki and was apart of Akatsuki)

There has been plenty of times where these side interviews and people have come in and given information that people have dismissed as being false only for them to come true.

Like the thread i posted almost half a year ago about my friend that went to jump for an internship for editorial job(Literally a month after that thread Kishi got a new editor 24-25 year old Editor. Im 24 and my friend who went there was 25.) and he stated that kishi had handbook of notes that he shared of ideas he had for the manga that he hasnt been able to put in due to time restraints and some of these ideas appear as filler for the anime. One of those things were mangekyo abilities and origins. And it stated that MS techniques have belong to other users. Kagustuchi being one of them and everyoned argued it was sasuke specific. Only for few chapters later Tobirama confirmed another MS user had Kagutsuchi.


So while the fact that the guy said take it with a grain of salt because of some secret interviews. I believe it can have merit to it. Because information leaks are sooooo common in todays world and secret interviews and conforences at these kind of events happen. 

And honestly. What he posted doesnt sound too farfatched.

Madara does indeed have alot of work to do. Bijuu collected, juubi revived, further elaborating on story and events and closing up lose ends. And anyone who thinks Sasuke wasnt going to take the steering wheels of this manga right after Naruto has had control for it for about 2 years now? before their final fight to help raise up the hype. Is being foolish.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Dec 22, 2013)

The manga better end next year.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 23, 2013)

Kishimoto could finish by next year but he would have to cram a bit.

Like hagoromo coming up next chapter talking about his past while fighting the juubi while madara absorb the tailed beast and his eyes in 5 pages and then having a three way death match with naruto and sasuke to settle things type cramming.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 23, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> So it's confirmed Naruto will be the one defeating Madara, and him alone.


Where it's stated or implied that?


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2013)

Me, nothing new 

Even the paring troll isnt a  troll cause the actors did it and not kishi


----------



## MS81 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rac said:


> no year of kakashi mention must be fake.



definitely fake since he will receive another power up!!!


----------



## FlameEmperorX (Dec 23, 2013)

clary2306 said:


> awww cute~
> 
> 
> 
> sr i don't remember the source


 xD Why is Buggy stealing presents?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 23, 2013)

navy said:


> Naruto will set the Kyuubi free. Should bring the scale down.



I have wanted this since their names where revealed and most people I say this would be the ideal ending to say "no no no".


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2013)

takL said:


> mangaka announcing that their series is ending soon never hypes up the fans. quite the opposit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yargh, that kishi loko.
Thank you for all these reports TakL, and dont worry a bit of accidental trolling is never bad. 


So wait a minute, fans got hyped? or sad?
Did Kishi got to answer questions from the fans? About what did they talked? didn't they talk about the process of making the manga? the decisions about what's going to happen etc.. etc..?


----------



## navy (Dec 23, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I have wanted this since their names where revealed and most people I say this would be the ideal ending to say "no no no".



Yeah, but ive read your reasons and they werent good ones. The bijuu will probably be sent to live on the moon in peace.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 23, 2013)

So the rumors of YAMARAMA still lives. 



Krippy said:


> There aint a chunin exam stadium in the world that can contain their firepower :sanji



You underestimate the power of Nokia phone.


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2013)

Some one rewrite this interview


----------



## Gortef (Dec 23, 2013)

takL said:


> when the voice actors told that kish should try voice  acting next year for a change



If this happens, to whom Kishi could give his voice?

Oh and thanks for taKL and anyone else who brought us the reports.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gortef said:


> If this happens, to whom Kishi could give his voice?
> 
> Oh and thanks for taKL and anyone else who brought us the reports.



rikudo sennin


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Dec 23, 2013)

_now i saw more elaborated reports.

appearently kishs words about ending the manga next year were like 'im not sure if there will be a naruto stage in jump festa next year"._

I don't want to get into the discussion about how many chapters might be left in the manga, but... I _would_ like to point out that Bleach is still running, yet hasn't had a stage at Jump Festa for what?

Three years straight?


----------



## Gortef (Dec 23, 2013)

Rac said:


> rikudo sennin



You know that would be kind of appropriate...


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 23, 2013)

Gortef said:


> If this happens, to whom Kishi could give his voice?



Kishi has a VOICE?


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2013)

Kishi should voice tonton


----------



## Gortef (Dec 23, 2013)

Addy said:


> Kishi should voice tonton



I know I gladly would


----------



## Abz (Dec 23, 2013)

Rac said:


> rikudo sennin





Gortef said:


> You know that would be kind of appropriate...



GOd of all shinobi and progeniitor responsible for what the naruto-world is today??both bad and good

ye sounds like a role Kishi would fit.....BECAUSE

he is the creator of naruto after all...it's only fitting he would be the god of it as well XD


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 23, 2013)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _now i saw more elaborated reports.
> 
> appearently kishs words about ending the manga next year were like 'im not sure if there will be a naruto stage in jump festa next year"._
> 
> ...



Honestly based on what I know from Jumpfesta, the voice actors and anime are more important than the creator and the manga. At least, they spend more time on them. Series with animes have significantly more merchandise to advertise during events, as well.

Bleach not having a stage makes sense, as the anime was terminated and I suspect that merchandising has drastically fallen as a result.

I can't imagine they'd cancel the anime, so whether the manga ends in 2014 or not, it's weird to think that they'd pass up a table because the anime will obviously still be running. Unless they go on a break?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Dec 23, 2013)

Abz said:


> _"Inoue drew some thing 'strange' with kakashi and potatoes"_
> 
> I beg your pardon?



According to Min:




Anyway, here's some clarification on a couple of things Kishi said in this Jump Festa:

1) After Non-san and Chie-san chose Sasuke's 'I will become Hokage' declaration as their 'most impactful scene from the Ninja War', someone asked Kishimoto whether that episode was something he'd had in mind for a long time.

Kishi answered with 'I had been thinking of it, but I still hadn't decided how I'd get him to actually say it'. Apparently, the astonished reaction he got from the readers was planned, and in the future he'll explain why he said that, drawing out his state of mind with great attention.

2) Since some people were wondering whether Kishi mentioned only Naruto or all his group in the Madara question... apparently neither, he talked in the passive form the entire time.

「マダラって本当にたおせるんですか？」と質問したら先生が
「強くしすぎました。どうやって倒すのか僕もまだ考えていません」

"Can Madara really be defeated?"
"I made him too strong... so I myself still haven't decided how he could be defeated either."


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 23, 2013)

mezzomarinaio said:


> 1) After Non-san and Chie-san chose Sasuke's 'I will become Hokage' declaration as their 'most impactful scene from the Ninja War', someone asked Kishimoto whether that episode was something he'd had in mind for a long time.
> 
> *Kishi answered with 'I had been thinking of it, but I still hadn't decided how I'd get him to actually say it'.* Apparently, the astonished reaction he got from the readers was planned, and in the future he'll explain why he said that, drawing out his state of mind with great attention.



Yep. As I suspected.

"I thought it would be cool to do a long time ago, but didn't think I could make it work. The manga is ending soon though, so I had to throw it in somewhere! I will figure out his reasons for it later."


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh shit.... we are actually getting a sasuke centric arc :amazed


----------



## Rosi (Dec 23, 2013)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to Min:




this is beautiful

'potatoes' 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Kishi answered with 'I had been thinking of it, but I still hadn't decided how I'd get him to actually say it'. Apparently, the astonished reaction he got from the readers was planned, and in the future he'll explain why he said that, drawing out his state of mind with great attention.
> 
> "Can Madara really be defeated?"
> "I made him too strong... so I myself still haven't decided how he could be defeated either."


The way he keeps saying how he hasn't decided on anything 


Thank for the reports, mezzo! :33


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2013)

I think he tried to draw kakashi saving obito from the boulder


----------



## Abz (Dec 23, 2013)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to Min:






oh my god :rofl


----------



## rac585 (Dec 23, 2013)

cmon how can you mistake obito under a rock as potatoes, i agree with you addy.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 23, 2013)

We've been misled all these years.

Rocks aren't an Uchiha's worst enemies. It's potatoes. 



Addy said:


> Oh shit.... we are actually getting a sasuke centric arc :amazed



How can you interpret an author saying he will explain a character's motives in detail with "he is getting his own arc"? It just means he will get some attention, which is to be expected of a major character.

The manga isn't ending on a Sasuke-centric arc and we aren't having 2+ more after the war.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 23, 2013)

Whatever this topic has turned to, let it stay like that


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> We've been misled all these years.
> 
> Rocks aren't an Uchiha's worst enemies. It's potatoes.
> 
> ...


I wonder if kishis "attention" means one page


----------



## Krippy (Dec 23, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> So it's confirmed Naruto will be the one defeating Madara, and him alone.



Whatever helps you sleep at night, master Wayne


----------



## Annabella (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you for the info, takL and mezzo :33





mezzomarinaio said:


> According to Min:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so he'll further draw out Sasuke's state of mind and his reasons for wanting to become Hokage..? 
considering that he's going to elaborate on Sasuke's reasons, the final fight may be about finding the middle ground between their separate ideologies.


> *2) Since some people were wondering whether Kishi mentioned only Naruto or all his group in the Madara question... apparently neither, he talked in the passive form the entire time.
> 
> 「マダラって本当にたおせるんですか？」と質問したら先生が
> 「強くしすぎました。どうやって倒すのか僕もまだ考えていません」
> ...


just leave him undefeated then   maybe he'll let Madara come to his own realisations. And I've always been quite certain that Sasuke will be significantly involved.


----------



## NW (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol, he really doesn't know how to defeat Madara? 

I'm sure he has a thematic ending planned out and his character development planned, but he doesn't know how they'll _physically_ defeat him. So it's not necessarily bad planning IMO. 

Although, if Kishi does make Madara fail like he said he would, something tells me he'll be getting a meteorite to the head. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Yep. As I suspected.
> 
> "I thought it would be cool to do a long time ago, but didn't think I could make it work. The manga is ending soon though, so I had to throw it in somewhere! I will figure out his reasons for it later."


He already explained that it was to correct the past Hokage's mistakes and better the village in his own way, by tearing down the current shinobi system and creating a new one.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 23, 2013)

Addy said:


> I wonder if kishis "attention" means one page



Last time I checked, there is a very large middle ground between one page and an arc.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 23, 2013)

I doubt the manga is ending immediately after the war ends.  Nardo vs Sauce will be long enough to take over it's own arc and the arc would focus on new hokage establishment. (whether it be in chunin exams or just a randomly located battle is beyond me. Though they still have to take the chunin exams but whether  Kishi skips it is up to him. I doubt it tho.)

then there's the subplots like Kabuto and his orphan brother dude looking for him.  All of those have to be tied together and it's not happening on 1 chapter alone. Same goes for all the pairings and finally Naruto becoming Hokage and his change to the shinobi system.

That's the least Kishi has to do. There's more possibilities but I'm just listing the most basic ones. I don't see this info being fit in less than 60 chapters and that's just about 2 arcs on average.


----------



## Fay (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks mezzo & takl for your info! What would this forum do without you guys !

So...anyone want to discuss Sasuke's "I want to be hokage" being chosen as most impactful moment in the war arc ? Leave it to the sauce to steal the show as always .

Dammit Kishi give him more screentime already .


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 23, 2013)

^yeah I remember when Sasuke said "I want to be Hokage" I was like "WHAAAAAT DAAAAAFUUUUUUUUQQQ??????????!!!!!!!!!!"


It was more surprising than Tobi=Obito reveal for me.


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Last time I checked, there is a very large middle ground between one page and an arc.



i mean real development. seeing sasuke's take on something gradually and not "here is a bunch of flashbacks related to itachi. hope you get it." 

i like the hashirama falshback and i liked how sasuke  wanted to be hoakge but when he says shit like "i don't care about what you think" contradicting itachi's "listen to other's opinions and not just yourself like........ maybe listening to what young sasuke would have thought about uchiha coop" and other stuff like "killing naruto" which contradicts what madara said to hashi about "protecting your friends by killing them" following danzu's example.......... that is not development. that is half assed development 

and i am almost 100% certen that sasuke's decision will be explained in a page or a chapter max cause kishi has yet to even explain what the flying fuck happened to sasuke in the 2.5 years time skip that he was willing to kill naruto........ twice. the second one was a clone but he didn't know about it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 23, 2013)

Rosi said:


> The way he keeps saying how he hasn't decided on anything
> 
> 
> Thank for the reports, mezzo! :33



At this point it must just be his own way of covering up his what he has planned and not revealing anything. Pretty lame and a lazy way to put it as, but its been working for him so far every year at the Festa so I assume that is why he still uses it.


----------



## takL (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, im late. 
here I gather  credible information together
Mainly from  the blog of a Naruto fan (in red)  and 
from  the twitter of a kish fanatic (in Green). Both are not new to jp Naruto fans on the net.
All paraphrased by me.

-Jump fest 2014-  
On Naruto super stage were
Masashi Kishimoto, Kenji Taira(the author of rock lee) 
Junko Takeuchi(the voice actor for Naruto)  Noriaki Sugiyama(Sasuke)  Kazuhiko Inoue(Kakashi),　Chie Nakamura(Sakura) 
+Nogizaka46 (the girls group that sing the current op for the anime)

1. Live Atereko; VAs voice-over performance synching to the manga panels + BGM and sfx 
Scene 1.	 The convo among Naruto Sasuke and Sakura on the reunion of team 7
Scene 2.	 The convo between Kakashi and Obito (with mr. Takagi's pre-recorded voice)in the Kamui space 
Scene 3.	10bito vs Naruto 

The show started with the voice actors voice-over performance over the manga panels and then Kishi appeared through fog(=dry ice?)
Kishimoto's appearance  (replicated by the kish fanatic)
Apparently Kishi said he wasn't sure if he'd be there next year then.

2. the ninja world war section 
Each voice actor brought their drawing of the scene of NWW4 that impressed them the most and Kishi gave his opinion on it. 
The VAs said to Kishi "drawing pics to us is like voice acting to you, you know! Why don't you have a go at voice acting next year, Kishimoto-sensei?" which Kish refused strongly "quit! quit! I wont come here if I have to do voice acting!"

Mr Sugiyama's picture was like this.    (replicated by the kish fanatic).
on which Kishi commented "well you know...this is barefooted and has no neck. Still its peculiarly good. Do you make a pre-sketch?"
Mr Sugimoto "I just draw many (freehand, without making a rough sketch) spending 30~40mins" Kishi "if you pencil a rough sketch beforehand, you can make your drawing even better tho. Nevertheless this is well drawn."

Ms Nakamura's picture was kinda like 
(replicated by the kish fanatic. The fanatic says his memory is too vague about this one.) the sash on sasuke says'Ill be Hokage" 
Kishi explained the scene "naturally those around him like Kiba, Sakura etc should be like 'WTF is he talking about?' while Sasuke is all serious in stating that. Anyways, the pic is good. We can tell the charas(/can see the characteristics of them) in it."

this sasukes declaration seems to be a well thought out one. whats behind it will be told later.

Mr Inoue's picture was like  (replicatedby the kish fanatic).
Kishi "it was an episode I had in mind from the very beginning (of the manga) I enjoyed writhing it. The Kakashi anecdote (aka BL on a battlefield) holds a lot of memories"

Ms Takeuchi's was a piece of kirie (=paper cut-out) of the new 3sukumi  (replicated by the kish fanatic).
It was such an elaborated work that it caused a stir among the audience. 
Being too curious, Kishi pinched an end and lifted it and Ms Takeuchi was worried he might break it. 
Kishimoto　"amazing. Thank you for the time and effort." Takeuchi "as I cant draw strikingly like you do, Kishimoto-sensei. Tell me how to make a drawing striking?"
Kishi "as a rule, add special effects lines to it and the drawing looks striking."
VAs "Taira-sensei is who added quite a lot of them" Taira "that's so" Kishi "I haven't ever added SFX lines (to my manga)"

3. Mascot (/cute little)-chara discussion. 
Kishimoto "at first I aimed Akamaru for that but to no avail. so I made Akamaru big. Next I brought out Gamakichi but some said Yikes to the little frog. so I made him big.
Once I slyly showed 9bs cute Naruto fox ...to get no response. also ive drawn that pre frog...what's the name(its tadpole♪)...thing sneaky on Naruto's shoulder on the cover (of a chap/a wsj issue) and again it didn't get any response.

4. Kishi and Taira drawing live.  

Kishi "basically Naruto's almost (composed of) all straight lines, with only about 9 curves" 
When Mr Taira started to draw, Kishi eager to see it and the camera man filming taira's hands jostled against each other to get closer to Taira. Then Kishi gave up and went behind the cameraman.
The voice actors praised the round rock lees Taira drew for being ‘thick yet cute' Taira "I think curved lines are cuter" Takeuchi "did you hear that?" Kishi "Ill remember it for my future mascot chara."

5. info
-The making of the new Naruto movie is going nice and smooth. 
-Kish on the new chara for the game, the mech-naruto. 


Addy said:


> [youtube]iG1YKsPXBz4[/youtube]


"I was asked to make a character and got stuck. I'm a fan of Godzilla and I like mech-Godzilla, so..."

6. Nogizaka49 entered and performed the OP of shippuden


-A question form some 'I' person "can Madara be defeated at all?"
Kishimoto "I did make Madara too strong, actually. Still he has to get defeated or the story wouldn't move on. So, i think he should be defeated but I'm yet to figure out how. I'm going to think about it with my editor."

7. messages from Kishimoto sensei and Taira sensei
Taira on Kishi "My adoration for Naruto made me join Shueisha"
"Actually, that (taira's reason) was for Jojo." Kishi added 
Kishimoto "Naruto(the manga) has reached to the stage to move towards resolution. it's drawing closer to the end. I will try to make the windup well convincing to everyone. please read WSJ every week"


----------



## rac585 (Dec 23, 2013)

kishi coming up with mecha naruto.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 23, 2013)

thank you so much, takL 


takL said:


> Mr Inoue's picture was like  (replicatedby the kish fanatic).
> Kishi "it was an episode I had in mind from the very beginning (of the manga) I enjoyed writhing it. The Kakashi anecdote (aka BL on a battlefield) holds a lot of memories"



aww, so cute.
Just another confirmation of Obito being there from the very beginning


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 23, 2013)

Rosi said:


> thank you so much, takL
> 
> 
> aww, so cute.
> Just another confirmation of Obito being there from the very beginning



It's funny. 

He had the Obito scenario in mind from the very beginning and yet here he is still confused about what he's going to do about Madara. 

It just proves what I've been saying these past few months about Madara being a super powerful villain who Kishi throws the rulebook aside for and he has no idea what to do with his character. No wonder he appears so powerful. 

Overall nice stuff.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank God, the manga is ending next year.


----------



## SLB (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol arya, when this manga is finally done, you'll see just how boring Wednesdays get


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2013)

It's already boring compared to last few years tbh.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 23, 2013)

Moody said:


> Lol arya, when this manga is finally done, you'll see just how boring Wednesdays get


I still have One Piece, Toriko, Magi, Assassination Classroom and Kuroko no Basket to look forward to each week. Nothing of value will have been lost to me when Naruto is over.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 23, 2013)

It's ending it's not it's ending it's not it's ending it's not.

I'm so confused again.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2013)

Also Kishi's comment on Madara confirms that Madara will be going with a huge asspull. Just like we suspected since day fucking one.



Scarlet Ammo said:


> It's ending it's not it's ending it's not it's ending it's not.
> 
> I'm so confused again.



He said 2 years ago, "2 years and a lil' more left". Later he said he dragged on some parts. 2 years passed. So we're in "lil more left" part now which will end by this time next year.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 23, 2013)

lol im surprised u ppl dont actually get it. kishi is a business man, and he'll say whatever it takes to attract young readers to continue following his story until the end. "i made madara too strong, I don't know how to defeat him" this is a brilliant line delivered to his fans to keep the suspense going, its to keep his readers thinking he's invincible and HOW a ninja like him can lose. u think he's being honest about not knowing yet, LOL? srsly? u guys cant be that fucking dull not to understand why he threw that line out there. 

either u guys are dull or im too damn smart. choose


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2013)

Even if it's a business line, the last few months clearly show he has little to no idea what the fuck he's doing. It doesn't need rocket science. 

But continue to fap your fave, anyway.



Rac said:


> no year of kakashi mention must be fake.



Helloooo? It happened in 2012 sweetie.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 23, 2013)

if i was fapping i wouldnt have pointed out what i said arya stark. instead i would have been like WOW HE DOESNT EVEN KNOW HOW TO BEAT HIM...like some of you here


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2013)

> if i was fapping i wouldnt have pointed out what i said arya stark.



this doesn't make any sense, you know that right?

of course you're going to point out that because you are fapping to madara. nobody wants their fave to go out in a bs way.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 23, 2013)

it does make sense, the reason it doesn't to u is because ur jumping to conclusions. ur assuming stuff. every powerful villain has went out in some bullshit manner, i already made peace with it since day 1 madara came back. he was nvr an exception. i dont need kishi saying anything in an interview to know it

if i was fapping, i'd actually believe what kishimoto said about madara


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> every powerful villain has went out in some bullshit manner, i already made peace with it since day 1 that madara came back. he was nvr an exception



yay we're on the same page


----------



## αce (Dec 23, 2013)

so madara being on a complete other tier from every other character confirmed
great

that's all i needed


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2013)

people were comparing him to others?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> The myth of The Galyant Jiraya where Jiraya had help from Tsunade in defeating Orochimaru (I'm not kidding)



oh well. ok. thanks for answering tho.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 23, 2013)

I think Kishimoto's comments with regards to Madara should be taken with a grain of salt; he hasn't exactly displayed a level of power beyond Juubito and it wouldn't be difficult for him to write in a power up that puts either ( or both) Naruto or Sasuke ahead of him. What people need to remember is that he is more than likely communicating with teens, so he's going to say what he feels will put them on the edge of their seats.


----------



## FlameEmperorX (Dec 23, 2013)

Personally, I still find some enjoyment when in this series so I don't really mind if the series kept going just a bit longer. If I threw away my personal opinion and looked at it without bias, yeah, it's best if the series doesn't keep going.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I think Kishimoto's comments with regards to Madara should be taken with a grain of salt; *he hasn't exactly displayed a level of power beyond Juubito* and it wouldn't be difficult for him to write in a power up that puts either ( or both) Naruto or Sasuke ahead of him. What people need to remember is that he is more than likely communicating with teens, so he's going to say what he feels will put them on the edge of their seats.


Chances are he's about to become the next Juubi Jin. Difference in power between him and Obito should be heaven and earth when that happens.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 23, 2013)

yeah its pretty much a given he's going to become a jin now. he will demonstrate the true power of rikudou sennin since he's the only one in history besides the sage himself to awaken the rinnegan


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 23, 2013)

Kishi said that Mads had no weaknesses way back in 2012. He's only gotten stronger since.

It's kind of obvious he is on another level.

And I do believe he has no clue wtf he is doing. He could have just said that we'd have to wait and see. Kishi stopped keeping secrets from us ever since the RtN interview. He genuinely doesn't know.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 23, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Chances are he's about to become the next Juubi Jin. Difference in power between him and Obito should be heaven and earth when that happens.



Doubt Kishimoto will go through the rigmarole of having the alliance defeat another Juubi Jinchuriki.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Doubt Kishimoto will go through the rigmarole of having the alliance defeat another Juubi Jinchuriki.


If that weren't Kishi's plan then I don't think he would have gone through the trouble of having him revived blind. Juubi Jin Madara would be absolutely devastating, and it bring the sense of danger back in to the manga. I think we can all agree that Obito didn't live up to the hype or have a full grasp of the power he was wielding. Unlike Madara, he lacked resolve.


----------



## StickaStick (Dec 23, 2013)

Thinking about it I've started to doubt lately whether Mads will become Juubi jin or not. Still leaning towards yes but from a writing perspective it doesn't make a whole lot of sense going through this again. Why not resolve Obito in a different manner and have Mads demonstrate the Juubi jin's power from the beginning? Not to mention the humongous (let's face it) ass-pull, power-up, or whatever that's going to be needed to defeat such a foe. Fuck, the Alliance couldn't even really do it when it was Juubito without technicalities and now they're going to do it again with Juubi Mads?

Not sure Mads even needs that power for his story to reach a climax. I say skip to infinite tsukuyomi where Mads controls it and somehow he gets beat there. Would be more interesting to me.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 23, 2013)

he pulled the gedo mazou out of obito, and kakashi failed to destroy it. and he just put the leashes on them like he said he would

juubi madara coming folks


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 23, 2013)

l Paragon l said:


> Thinking about it I've started to doubt lately whether Mads will become Juubi jin or not. Still leaning towards yes but from a writing perspective it doesn't make a whole lot of sense going through this again. Why not resolve Obito in a different manner and have Mads demonstrate the Juubi jin's power from the beginning? Not to mention the humongous (let's face it) ass-pull, power-up, or whatever that's going to be needed to defeat such a foe. Fuck, the Alliance couldn't even really do it when it was Juubito without technicalities and now they're going to do it again with Juubi Mads?
> 
> Not sure Mads even needs that power for his story to reach a climax. I say skip to infinite tsukuyomi where Mads controls it and somehow he gets beat there. Would be more interesting to me.



Obito didn't demonstrate much in terms of JJ power though.


----------



## StickaStick (Dec 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito didn't demonstrate much in terms of JJ power though.


Yeah, so why introduce the juubi jin only to half ass it and then bring it back again? Reduces a lot of the surprise and wow factor. Would be more surprising at this point if Mads didn't become the jin. No one will be surprised if he does, obviously not a good thing if you're a fan reading the manga.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> And I do believe he has no clue wtf he is doing. He could have just said that we'd have to wait and see. Kishi stopped keeping secrets from us ever since the RtN interview. He genuinely doesn't know.


Or he's hinting at another point of disagreement with his editor(s).


----------



## shintebukuro (Dec 23, 2013)

HERP DERP DA AUTHOR DOESNT KNOW WHAT HES DOING

Yeah, like Toriyama Akira, or Watsuki Nobuhiro, or Takahashi Rumiko, or Kubo Tite, or Eichiro Oda all have each and every single chapter planned out months in advance.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 23, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> HERP DERP DA AUTHOR DOESNT KNOW WHAT HES DOING
> 
> Yeah, like Toriyama Akira, or Watsuki Nobuhiro, or Takahashi Rumiko, or Kubo Tite, or Eichiro Oda all have each and every single chapter planned out months in advance.



Oda has chars planned out 200 chaps in advance. Come at me.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2013)

takL said:


> 3. Mascot (/cute little)-chara discussion.
> Kishimoto "at first I aimed Akamaru for that but to no avail. so I made Akamaru big. Next I brought out Gamakichi but some said Yikes to the little frog. so I made him big.
> Once I slyly showed 9bs cute Naruto fox ...to get no response. also ive drawn that pre frog...what's the name(its tadpole♪)...thing sneaky on Naruto's shoulder on the cover (of a chap/a wsj issue) and again it didn't get any response.


Actually I thought it was awesome! why hasnt he done it more its beyond me. I guess everyone its too bussy asking things about power levels and naruhinas and narusaku's to even bother repping on it. 




> 5. info
> -The making of the new Naruto movie is going nice and smooth.
> -Kish on the new chara for the game, the mech-naruto.
> 
> ...



A new Legendary swordsmen would had been pretty epic.
Anyways, I always thought that the character Lars that he had created for Naruto Storm 2 was the 1st Raikage, hehehe.

Thank you so much TakL for doing all this collection of Info. I feel really privileged.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Actually I thought it was awesome! why hasnt he done it more its beyond me. I guess everyone its too bussy asking things about power levels and naruhinas and narusaku's to even bother repping on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lars is a character from Tekken


----------



## ch1p (Dec 24, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Lars is a character from Tekken



Tekken, dat bad taste. 



l Paragon l said:


> Yeah, so why introduce the juubi jin only to half ass it and then bring it back again? Reduces a lot of the surprise and wow factor. Would be more surprising at this point if Mads didn't become the jin. No one will be surprised if he does, obviously not a good thing if you're a fan reading the manga.



Just because it won't be 'surprising' doesn't mean it can't be good. Everyone is aware the good guys always win in shonen. It's how you do it that cativates people. This is the same principle. Obito did it one way, Madara will do it in another. When Obito didn't really do much as 10 tails host, it was suspicious enough that it's because Kishi wants 'what he can do' as a surprise for Madara.


----------



## FlameEmperorX (Dec 24, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> HERP DERP DA AUTHOR DOESNT KNOW WHAT HES DOING
> 
> Yeah, like Toriyama Akira, or Watsuki Nobuhiro, or Takahashi Rumiko, or Kubo Tite, or Eichiro Oda all have each and every single chapter planned out months in advance.


 Oda might not have every single chapter planned, but at least he knows where the story is going. The current plot right now has many characters that link to future and past arcs and Oda still has things under control.


----------



## Combine (Dec 24, 2013)

Has it ever been genuinely known if Kishi's editors have made changes for the better or worse?

I remember a rumor that it was Kishi's editors who forced him to end the Immortals Arc quickly so he could bring Sasuke back sooner.

If that's the case, I wish Kishi didn't have editors.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 24, 2013)

Combine said:


> Has it ever been genuinely known if Kishi's editors have made changes for the better or worse?
> 
> I remember a rumor that it was Kishi's editors who forced him to end the Immortals Arc quickly so he could bring Sasuke back sooner.
> 
> If that's the case, I wish Kishi didn't have editors.



He rushed past the arc because they wanted to get back to Sasuke. He designed the Hidan fight to be longer for example. Hidan's scythe had a lot of tricks he wanted to show but he was rushed. Sasuke produces sales so they sped past the arc to get to the Hunt for Itachi arc which Sasuke was the main focus. 

They love Sasuke.


----------



## αce (Dec 24, 2013)

> HERP DERP DA AUTHOR DOESNT KNOW WHAT HES DOING
> 
> Yeah, like Toriyama Akira, or Watsuki Nobuhiro, or Takahashi Rumiko, or  Kubo Tite, or Eichiro Oda all have each and every single chapter planned  out months in advance.




Uh, chill out. This isn't about single chapters. This is about the general direction of the story. He didn't admit to not knowing what the next chapter would be, I wouldn't care if he did, he just fully admitted he didn't know how he was going to defeat one of the most important (if not the most important) villain in the story and also admitted that he didn't know what he was doing when he was giving him power ups.


----------



## Addy (Dec 24, 2013)

Mecha version for PS would make more sense


----------



## Mizura (Dec 24, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> HERP DERP DA AUTHOR DOESNT KNOW WHAT HES DOING
> 
> Yeah, like Toriyama Akira, or Watsuki Nobuhiro, or Takahashi Rumiko, or Kubo Tite, or Eichiro Oda all have each and every single chapter planned out months in advance.


Apparently, for at least some of the Naver webtoon series, the authors need to provide the total number of chapters until the epilogue along with a synopsis of each arc. I don't know if this is true for all the series, but at least one series I'm reading has several dozen interconnected plot points being progressively revealed in parallel over several hundred chapters (well, over 150 chapters so far, some plot points are still only hinted at).

The resulting coherence is an amazing reading experience.


----------



## Fay (Dec 24, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Apparently, for at least some of the Naver webtoon series, the authors need to provide the total number of chapters until the epilogue along with a synopsis of each arc. I don't know if this is true for all the series, but at least one series I'm reading has several dozen interconnected plot points being progressively revealed in parallel over several hundred chapters (well, over 150 chapters so far, some plot points are still only hinted at).
> 
> The resulting coherence is an amazing reading experience.



Which serie is that?


----------



## auem (Dec 24, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> I still have One Piece, Toriko, Magi, Assassination Classroom and Kuroko no Basket to look forward to each week. Nothing of value will have been lost to me when Naruto is over.



yeah..yeah..one of the glories of Naruto is you  and yours kind have time to read it...


----------



## Safer Saviour (Dec 24, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> HERP DERP DA AUTHOR DOESNT KNOW WHAT HES DOING
> 
> Yeah, like Toriyama Akira, or Watsuki Nobuhiro, or Takahashi Rumiko, or Kubo Tite, or Eichiro Oda all have each and every single chapter planned out months in advance.




As others have stated before me, Oda most definitely plans things out far, _far_ in advance. As a result, the manga always feels like it has a strong forward direction in terms of plot, characterisation and worldbuilding. Does he know the exact content of every single chapter there every will be? No, but he definitely knows the chronology and content of the biggest events, the end goals, the truth behind all of the mysteries he's introduced. 

One thing Oda does that Kishi rarely bothers with? Building up his antagonists. The present antagonist in One Piece was first shown in 2002 and for almost twelve years, this man has been shown as a terrifying threat on multiple levels. He's played an active part in the story several times and hasn't been sitting idle waiting for the protagonists to catch up. He has his own goals, his own aims, his own agendas and has carved out a place in the world independent of the Strawhats. You can be _damn_ sure Oda knows how this guy's going down.

As Oda apprenticed under Watsuki Nobuhiro, I wouldn't be surprised if some of his methods were picked up from that man either.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2013)

Fay said:


> Which serie is that?



Kubera. It's a korean webtoon


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 24, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> HERP DERP DA AUTHOR DOESNT KNOW WHAT HES DOING
> 
> Yeah, like Toriyama Akira, or Watsuki Nobuhiro, or Takahashi Rumiko, or Kubo Tite, or Eichiro Oda all have each and every single chapter planned out months in advance.


Toriyama is one of those authors who make shit up as he goes.  if you read his interviews you would've known that. For example, when he introduced Doctor Gero and Android 20 he planned them as the main enemies of the arc. Then he talked to his (former) editor who didn't like the idea of having an old man and a fatass as main enemies and that's why Toriyama introduced 18 & 17, which that same editor didn't like either. The editor didn't like Cell's first transformations either, that's why Toriyama came up with his Perfect form.

And no, neither of them have each and every chapter planned months in advance.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 24, 2013)

It's not uncommon amongst authors to make shit up without planning. I'm also prone to that and most of comic book/manga authors also do that. (lol Mark Waid recently confessed he never plans on the finale of his stories) That's why I'm not surprised. There are few cards you hide for this type of situations. TnJ is one of them. Nakama Punch is also that. Side effects, villain give up etc. most of these are used as last exit.

I can see one of Madara's power-ups (most likely Hashi face) to backlash. I can see plan turning into a huge fail rather than Naruto directly defeating him.

The thing is, Obito's constant trollings went on too long. The Will of Rin power ups were unnecessarily. Yeah everytime he beat likely situations we were surprised but in the end, the result was same: He was thrown away by Madara. If you make a plot twist then stick with that, the whole Madara vs Obito thing could have been handled better. It's obvious that Kishimoto didn't really plan that part.

To be COMPLETELY honest; there are too few creators who plan on their stories strictly. The ones I can think of right now is Hiromu Arakawa, Oda, Bryan Konietzko and Michael Dante Dimartino, Isayama, Geoff Johns, Vince Gilligan and Greg Weisman.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 24, 2013)

@combine

Yeah Kishi's old editors ruined the immortals arc


----------



## takL (Dec 24, 2013)

donno but i saw a famous woman mangaka saying the charas sometime start moving on their own and when that happens she cant stop them, in a magazine called da vinci.


----------



## Danzio (Dec 24, 2013)

Really naive of you guys to believe Kishi doesn't know how to defeat one of his own drawings 

Especially an important one like Madara. Learn what hype is.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Toriyama is one of those authors who make shit up as he goes.  if you read his interviews you would've known that. For example, when he introduced Doctor Gero and Android 20 he planned them as the main enemies of the arc. Then he talked to his (former) editor who didn't like the idea of having an old man and a fatass as main enemies and that's why Toriyama introduced 18 & 17, which that same editor didn't like either. The editor didn't like Cell's first transformations either, that's why Toriyama came up with his Perfect form.
> 
> And no, neither of them have each and every chapter planned months in advance.



toriyama was a great creator of mangas but he had one flaw he always did what others told him instead of sticking to his guns. they say he did not intent to make vegeta a regular but because fans liked him he kept him even though he hated the character. he wanted gohan to be the main character after cell fans hated it he went back to goku. he kept going after freiza even though he planned to end it there. i may not be right but i think authors should stick to their beliefs and do what they want, you can not make everyone happy. but then again it is all about the money. who knows


----------



## Divinstrosity (Dec 24, 2013)

So, nothing said about Itachi? 

This manga has officially gone to crap.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 24, 2013)

takL said:


> donno but i saw a famous woman mangaka saying the charas sometime start moving on their own and when that happens she cant stop them, in a magazine called da vinci.


I think that's Yuu Watase, I remember her saying that. She says she basically has her story planned out, but sometimes the characters "refuse" to go the route she has planned.

I've tried to analyze "what works" in terms of story planning in the past, but what I've deduced is that different approaches are all possible, as long as the writer is skilled enough:

There are, of course, authors who plan everything out. On the plus side, you'll get a super-coherent story and wow your readers with the scale of foreshadowing and planning, plus some complex stories can only be told if you plan it in advance. The "danger" of a "top-down" approach is that you may be forcing the characters in a direction that isn't natural, just for the sake of plot progression. Naruto sometimes seems guilty of this. The side cast also often just stands there not doing anything, because the arc is meant to develop someone else, so they're "not allowed" to butt in.
There are actually really famous people who don't plan the plot out at all. That's actually the case of animator Hayao Miyazaki and writers like Stephen King. What Hayao Miyazaki does is think up the characters, and have the backgrounds drawn up, and then just let the characters progress "naturally" in that setting. Stephen King apparently works that way too. He thinks up interesting settings and interesting characters, and see how they evolve in that setting. The upside is that the characters will have a very "natural" behavior. The downside is that the plot can go nowhere. The author also needs to have a very solid setting or concept in place, or nothing interesting can happen.
Then there are all the writers in-between, naturally.

Basically, all approaches can work, but no matter what the approach, the execution ultimately depends on the skill of the writer. Whether you use top-down or bottom-up approach, you have to balance plot progression with having the characters behave in a natural way.



> Which serie is that?


Yeah, it's Kubera. Spoiler tags to avoid too much off-topic:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The funny thing is, you probably won't notice 80% of the content as being clues upon first read, but you will suddenly notice the connections when you re-read it (several times). The author inserts inferences to huge plot points into even casual conversation, so you don't notice it's a big deal until much later on (like, over 100 chapters later), and then you realize that the author already hinted at that several times, and you missed all of them.  There is at least one huge conspiracy that you can infer only by connecting personal flashback scenes from separate characters, and those are 100 chapters apart, plus the author doesn't tell you there's a connection at all.

This is funny sometimes, because compared to someone who's new to the series, that reader and I are literally reading different stories. Some people don't understand many of the things I'm talking about.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 24, 2013)

yeah, even if you plan out something, suddenly you get inspiration and go "shit! this sounds so cool, i have to put it in story". Then it gets out of hand if you are an avarage author. If you are doing fine, the end story turns out better than the original plan.

Personally I don't plan out much. I find an idea and create the world, the adventures come off itself. The most important part of planning is world building -for the sake of keeping consistency- other elements change a lot during the course of writing.


----------



## SacredX (Dec 24, 2013)

Gabe said:


> toriyama was a great creator of mangas but he had one flaw he always did what others told him instead of sticking to his guns. they say he did not intent to make vegeta a regular but because fans liked him he kept him even though he *hated* the character.



Seriously?  Said he hated one of his own characters?



> he wanted gohan to be the main character after cell fans hated it he went back to goku.



This is exactly why editors can be good.  That would've been a terrible choice.  We spent all of Dragon Ball and most of Dragon Ball Z loving Goku as the MC, replacing him so simply would've been terrible.



> he kept going after freiza even though he planned to end it there.



Would've been a great ending, but glad he kept going as well.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Lars is a character from Tekken



Kishimoto designed it for Tekken and like I said, since it was in storm 2 I thought that it was the 1st Raikage.



takL said:


> donno but i saw a famous woman mangaka saying the charas sometime start moving on their own and when that happens she cant stop them, in a magazine called da vinci.



That sounds extremely fun, however in Kishi's case I feel like he forced some of them. That's what I think anyways.


----------



## takL (Dec 24, 2013)

Mizura said:


> I think that's Yuu Watase,



naa it was a bigger shot, ryoko yamagishi, mr togashi is a fan of.
i havent read the work myself but i remember seeing the huge fuss on the net when she had her chara commit suicide.  people were like "how could she(the auther) be so cruel?" "her editor should have stopped her!" and in that interview she was asked about that. 

i think that's kinda like Michelangelo saying　"I saw the angel in the marble and carved until I set him free." /"there are people in mable. i have to dig them out as soon as possible"



Arya Stark said:


> yeah, even if you plan out something, suddenly you get inspiration and go "shit! this sounds so cool, i have to put it in story"



that's how art works, no?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 24, 2013)

Yea I think it should be very obvious to all readers by now that Kishi is kind of spur-of-the-moment with some things in the manga.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 24, 2013)

I think Kishi always knew how to stop Madara, just like Tobi was Obito since part 1 finished. But I think he knows that - like the Tobito's reveal - most of his readers will not like it .


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2013)

SacredX said:


> Seriously?  Said he hated one of his own characters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I  have heard that a lot that he disliked vegeta he also wanted to make piccolo the one that fell under babidis control and face goku but changed to vegeta because the fans wanted goku vs vegeta. I need to find the interview been a while since I read it.


----------



## Addy (Dec 24, 2013)

Divinstrosity said:


> So, nothing said about Itachi?
> 
> This manga has officially gone to crap.



manga ended when itachi died. everything after that is filler


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2013)

Addy said:


> manga ended when itachi died. everything after that is filler



You must mean that Sasuke has been dreaming all along?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Kishimoto designed it for Tekken and like I said, since it was in storm 2 I thought that it was the 1st Raikage.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds extremely fun, however in Kishi's case I feel like he forced some of them. That's what I think anyways.



He designed the outfit he wears, not the character


----------



## Addy (Dec 24, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> You must mean that Sasuke has been dreaming all along?


 
exactly


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> He designed the outfit he wears, not the character



I know, but that's what I used to think. Never the less I thought that he could had been a good 1st raikage. More than Jimmy Hendrix IMO.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Dec 24, 2013)

Manga may be ending next year? Waah! I want my infinite tsukuyomi arc!
I couldn't care less about Madara. Kishi, just make Naruto remember that he already defeated the jutsu Madara is using to pull the bijuu and finish him off already! Oh, and Juubi for FV, please, there's still time!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 24, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Manga may be ending next year? Waah! I want my infinite tsukuyomi arc!
> I couldn't care less about Madara. Kishi, just make Naruto remember that he already defeated the jutsu Madara is using to pull the bijuu and finish him off already! Oh, and Juubi for FV, please, there's still time!



You don't want Madara to create the juubi again, but you want the juubi for FV.

How exactly do you think it's going to come into existence then?


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 24, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> You must mean that Sasuke has been dreaming all along?



This is alll a genjutsu from back when Sasuke vs Itachi happened. The fight has yet to end


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 25, 2013)

So Sasuke will become Hokage huh.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 25, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> So Sasuke will become Hokage huh.



Been predicting this for a while.

Sasuke will become Hokage and Naruto will become the Leader of the World Alliance.

 Konohamaru won't get shit because Kishimoto hates him 

On the topic of Vegeta being hated by Toriyama; it's not uncommon for authors or writers to dislike their characters, even if they started out really passionate about the characters.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 25, 2013)

shadowmaria said:


> Been predicting this for a while.
> 
> Sasuke will become Hokage and Naruto will become the Leader of the World Alliance.
> 
> ...



He didnt hate him, he just was tired of him because his editors and the fans always brought Vegeta up to him. Vegeta this and that, also the editors forced him to change Majin Piccolo for Majin Vegeta in the Buu arc because fans wanted a re-match between Goku and Vegeta. Thus that's why he got kind of enough back then. But now he is refreshed and inspired again.

Also Vegeta is my favorite chara but even I admit that it would had been fun to see a Majin Piccolo in order to see him return to his true purpose of fighting Kakarot.


----------



## geG (Dec 25, 2013)

Divinstrosity said:


> So, nothing said about Itachi?
> 
> This manga has officially gone to crap.



Itachi's dead and out of the story bro, time to accept it


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 25, 2013)

I would prefer the manga end in a year - maybe because it feels as if this arc has lasted forever. Though I won't lie, I'm itching for an epilogue even though most only solidify a fraction of the questions and themes posed throughout the series. After all, I don't expect many things to be "answered" or completely solved; there are many times when details are released after the ending, through interviews, compilations, or other forms of media. It keeps the money going.

As far as Kishimoto not knowing where he's heading next, who is surprised? Most authors do not have that type of foresight because the process is often as important as the final product. Characters that have existed for this long take on a life of their own; once you take the left fork instead of the right, it sets them on an altered path. This happens a handful of times, the development might be far removed from the original concept. As long as they hit the main plot points and milestones, whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 25, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> So Sasuke will become Hokage huh.



this makes me happy.


----------



## Arthas (Dec 26, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> yeah, even if you plan out something, suddenly you get inspiration and go "shit! this sounds so cool, i have to put it in story". Then it gets out of hand if you are an avarage author. If you are doing fine, the end story turns out better than the original plan.
> 
> Personally I don't plan out much. I find an idea and create the world, the adventures come off itself. The most important part of planning is world building -for the sake of keeping consistency- other elements change a lot during the course of writing.



Sometimes though I get the feeling Kishi sticks to an original inspiration or idea that he had earlier despite the Characters and the story having moved past that.

Example: The Team 7 Sannin rebirth during the war. Kishi probably has been wanting to draw those panels since the end of Part One at least but in story Naruto and Sasuke had moved beyond their respective Sannin-sensei's. 

The inspiration and imagery were pretty cool it was just that the characters story had moved past that. If he could have some how included it earlier when Naruto was mainly relying on his frog sage powers and Sasuke was in a Hebi mindset it would have come off much better or to use your words much more consistent.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 26, 2013)

Arthas said:


> Sometimes though I get the feeling Kishi sticks to an original inspiration or idea that he had earlier despite the Characters and the story having moved past that.
> 
> Example: The Team 7 Sannin rebirth during the war. Kishi probably has been wanting to draw those panels since the end of Part One at least but in story Naruto and Sasuke had moved beyond their respective Sannin-sensei's.
> 
> The inspiration and imagery were pretty cool it was just that the characters story had moved past that. If he could have some how included it earlier when Naruto was mainly relying on his frog sage powers and Sasuke was in a Hebi mindset it would have come off much better or to use your words much more consistent.



yet it just makes it even worse since sasuke changed from snakes to hawks then to snakes again


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 26, 2013)

Why are people acting like Sasuke's going to be Hokage all of a sudden?


----------



## Monna (Dec 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why are people acting like Sasuke's going to be Hokage all of a sudden?


The Sasuke fans are getting antsy as of late


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why are people acting like Sasuke's going to be Hokage all of a sudden?



trolling potential.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 27, 2013)

Since there's this Shinobi alliance thing going on, i would say that all 5 villages will be linked and become ''one village'' with one guy leading all of them. But all of the villages will still have they're respective Kages. Meaning, Konoha will have Hokage, Sand will have Kazekage etc... but above them will be one leader that will be the leader of the Kages, in this case, this role will go to Naruto. So i believe it is possible to make Sasuke Hokage AND make everyone get what they want, with Naruto being the leader of the 5 villages. But i doubt this will happen, we will most probably have a fight between Sasuke and Naruto with unlimited tnj, with Naruto becoming Hokage in the end.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 27, 2013)

is that sasuke i see with the elder son's doujutsu in one of those pics? swirlengan foreshadowed? 

so is everything in the OP everything that at JF2014? apart from the madara part, was there nothing else in the interview? was their no other pic/drawings? did they show anything else? i feel like some info extra might be missing in the OP (or was this years even really that lackluster... again?). 

i don't want to have to read 22 pages of this shit for some extra info. summary plz.


----------



## takL (Dec 27, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> is that sasuke i see with the elder son's doujutsu in one of those pics? swirlengan foreshadowed?
> 
> so is everything in the OP everything that at JF2014? apart from the madara part, was there nothing else in the interview? was their no other pic/drawings? did they show anything else? i feel like some info extra might be missing in the OP (or was this years even really that lackluster... again?).
> 
> i don't want to have to read 22 pages of this shit for some extra info. summary plz.





@ziemiak11, ma friend, could u add this or just the link to it to the op as well, please?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2013)

Crazy to think things have reached this point.

Only a year left, wow...

With the way things are going, I guess there might not be a Sauce vs. Naruto then. Or any of the surprises we thought might be waiting, such as something from Orochimaru.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Crazy to think things have reached this point.
> 
> Only a year left, wow...
> 
> With the way things are going, I guess there might not be a Sauce vs. Naruto then. Or any of the surprises we thought might be waiting, such as something from Orochimaru.



Only diehard Orochimaru fans and nostalgia-readers expected anything from him.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 29, 2013)

takL said:


> @ziemiak11, ma friend, could u add this or just the link to it to the op as well, please?


you the man, takL. 

can't rep atm.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why are people acting like Sasuke's going to be Hokage all of a sudden?



It would make for a better ending.   I would expect Naruto to bec?me Hokage first only to realize it is nothing like he expected, then desperately look for someone to take his position.  Sasuke has very interesting plans/changes in store to begin with.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 30, 2013)

So, isn't he is sure how Madara is going to be gotten rid off? :/
Still, this is one of the first series I started reading. Maybe even the first! Just hope it ends somewhat acceptable.


----------

